# The Square-1 "Example Solve" Game



## cubecraze1 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is pretty simple, just the same as other "Example Solve" games except with square-1, I don't know how popular this will get because of the stupid notation, but it was worth a try. 

Someone can do the first solve with this scramble.

(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -3) / 

Please use random state scrambles!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2013)

(1, 6) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) [Setup to kite scallop]
/ (2, 1) / (3, 0) / [Cubeshape]
(1, 0) / (3, 6) / [CO]
(-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / [EO]
(6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / [CP]
(6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-1, 4) / (0, -3) / [Parity]
(-2, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) [EP]

Next - (4, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, -1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0)


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 30, 2013)

Next - (4, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, -1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0)

(-1, -2) / (-4, 3) // Setup to scallop kite
/ (-1, -2) / (-3, 0) / // Cube Shape
(-2, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / // EO
(-4, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / // CP
(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (1 ,0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 6) / (-1, 1) //EP and other stuff

Next - (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2013)

y2 -1,0 / 0,1 / 0,-2 / 1,2 / -3,-3 / cubeshape
4,0 / 0,-3 / corner separation
6,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / edge separation
3,0 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / |CP (force good EP)
2,0 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / -2,-2 / -1,6 EP

Next: (4,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) /


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2013)

2,-3/2,-3/2,1/3,0/ (CS)
1,0/3,0/-1,5/3,6/ (F2B)
-5,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ (EO)
3,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/ (Permute bottom)
5,0/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/6,3/5,4 (Parity + swap layers)

Next - (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)



-2,0/-2,0/0,2/-4,0/-1,2/-3,0 //CS
4,0/3,3 //CO
-1,-1/-2,4/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ //EO
-4,0/3,-3/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ //CP
6,0/0,3/1,0/-3,0/-1,0/0,3/1,0/2,-1/6,0/1,-1/0,3/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/0,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,-1/5,0 //EP
/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,3/0,3/6,0/6,0/ //Parity

Next - (4, 0) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Next - (4, 0) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)



(Note: I'm left-handed, so I'm applying the first digit of each pair to the D layer, not the U layer)

(0,6) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / cubeshape
(1,-3) / CO
(3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / EO
(3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / CP
(3,-3) / -1,5) / (1,1) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) EP

Next: (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Oct 2, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Next: (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) /


-2,-2/0,-1/3,-4/1,2/0,3/ shape
-1,0/-3,0/3,6/ CO
1,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ EO
/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/ CP
-3,3/0,3/-1,-1/-5,-2/6,0/2,0 EP

nExT: (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)


----------



## Lid (Jul 29, 2014)

More ppl intrested in sq-1 now? Doing my own scamble ...

Shape: /0,-4/-3,2/1,2/0,3/
CO: -3,-3/
EO: 3,-3/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
CP: -1,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
EP: 3,3/3,3/5,0/0,2/-4,0/0,4/2,0/0,1/3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,-3/0,6/-3,3 ("op/Uccw")

next: (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2014)

> (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)



y2 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / cubeshape
0,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / corner separation
-2,-2 / 3,0 / 3,0 /-1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / edge separation
5,-1 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / |CP (force good EP)
-5,5 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -2,1 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 2,-3 EP

Next: (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Next: (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)



Nice scramble, 13.32 first solve for today...
z2 0,-2 / 2,0 / -4,0 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 / (cubeshape and corners saved)
1,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / (corner seperation)
2,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / (edge seperation)
2,0 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / (CP and blocks saved)
0,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / -4,-1 / 5,0 / 0,-5 (EP and E-layer)

Edit: New scramble:
(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2014)

EMI said:


> Nice scramble, 13.32 first solve for today...



But you have a 12.03 official average...

(Also, you need to provide a new scramble.)


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> But you have a 12.03 official average...



I noticed, but those weren't the first solves of the day 
(Also, I have a lot of stuff at competitions that I can't really do at home...)
Scramble edited above

Edit: You lied, it's 12.04


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 29, 2014)

EMI said:


> New scramble:
> (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)



cubeshape: -1,0 / 1,0 / 4,0 / -1,-2 / 2,-3 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / 
corner seperation: 0,-5 / -3,0 /
edge seperation: -3,-3 / -3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 /
edge permutaion: / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 2,-1 / -3,-2

Next: (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,6) / (4,0)


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,6) / (4,0)



-4,0 / -2,0 / 1,2 / 3,0 / ...cubeshape
2,0 / ...corner seperation
-2,1 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -2,0 / ...edge seperation
-4,0 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 ...CP
M2 D M2 D M2 ...W-perm on bottom
-2,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / ...U-perm on top (yes, I find that one faster)
too lazy to use the correct notation.

Next: (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2014)

> (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,6) / (4,0)



-4,0 / -2,0 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / cubeshape
-,1 / 3,0 / -1,2 / corner separation
-2,2 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / edge separation
6,0 / 3,0 / 0,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 / CP
/ 5,-1 / -5,1 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / -5,2 / 6,0 / 5,-3 EP

Bleugh.

Edit:


> (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/



z2 0,-4 / 1,0 / -2,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / cubeshape
1,0 / 3,0 / -1,2 / corner separation
-5,1 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / edge separation
-4,-1 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / CP
4,-2 / 5,-1 / -2,1 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0 EP

Next: (-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -1)


----------



## Lid (Jul 29, 2014)

EMI said:


> Next: (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/


Shape: -4,0/1,0/3,-2/2,1/0,3/
CO: 3,-1/-3,0/3,6/
EO: 0,3/3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/
CP: 1,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/
EP: -3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/-3,0/6,0/ E2


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Next: (-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -1)



12.56 on this one, failed the H-perm unfortunately...

y2 4,1 / 2,-3 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 1,0 / 3,0 / cubeshape and CS
0,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,-1 / ES
0,4 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / (should've saved the block...) CP
1,0 / 5,-1 / -5,1 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / -5,1 / -1,-1 / 0,4 EP

Next: (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 29, 2014)

EMI said:


> Next: (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/



cubeshape: -2,-4 / 0,2 / 1,2 / -3,-3 / 
corner seperation: -5,-3 /
edge seperation: -4,-4 / -3,0 / 4,1 / -4,-1 / 3,0 /
corner Permutation: 0,1 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
edge Permutation and middle layer : 3,5 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 0,3 / 0,-2 / 0,6 / 0,6 /

Next: (-3,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (1,0)
Btw, what do you average now?


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: (-3,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (1,0)
> Btw, what do you average now?



-1,4 / 2,-3 / 1,2 / 3,0 / cubeshape
-5,0 / -3,6 / corner seperation
6,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / edge seperation
0,-5 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / CP
3,0 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / 0,-2 / -1,-1 / 0,3 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / -2,-2 / opposite parity on top
-1,-1 / 3,0 / 0,1 / 0,-3 / 0,-1 / -3,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,3 U-perm on bottom
Meh, one of the many cases I really don't like but I'm too lazy to learn them.
I don't really know what I average, but I hope I can do a few hundred solve this week (I have time now )
Next: (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2014)

> Next: (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)



y2 2,0 / 2,0 / 2,0 / 1,2 / -3,-3 /
-5,0 / 6,-3 /
-3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 /
2,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
4,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -1,3

Nice.

Next: (-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)


----------



## EMI (Jul 30, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Next: (-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)



Nice way to avoid parity 

0,-3 / 3,-2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / cubeshape
0,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / corner seperation
0,6 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / edge seperation
0,3 / 3,-3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0/ -3,0 / CP
1,4 / 5,-1 / -5,1 / EP on bottom
-1,6 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -1,4 / 0,-3 / 6,0 parity on top

Next: (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 30, 2014)

(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3) 

0,-1/-2,0/4,0/0,1/3,3/
1,6/-3,0/-3,-3/
-1,0/3,-3/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/
1,0/-1-1/
0,-2/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/0,-2/-1,-1/0,3/-3,-3/0,2/4,4/-1,-3

Everything was efficient asf, and then parity happened >_<

Next: (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /


----------



## EMI (Jul 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /



12.68

y2 / 2,0 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 / cubeshape
1,3 / 0,3 / CO
-3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / EO
3,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / CP
1,3 / 5,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / -3,0 / -4,-3 EP

Next: (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 30, 2014)

EMI said:


> Next: (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)



-4, 0 / 2, -2 / 2, -3 / -2, -1 / -3, 0 / // cubeshape [5|13]
-3, 1 / -3, 0 / -3, 6 / D corners [3|8]
-3, 6 / -3, 0 / -1, -1 / 4, 1 / EO [4|11]
0, -3 / 3, 0 / -1, -1 / -2, 1 / D edges [4|10]
/ 0, -3 / 0, 3 / 0, -3 / 0, 3 / -1, 0 / 3, -3 / -3, 3 / 0, -3 PLL [8|18]

48 FTM / 19.80s = 2.424 STPS

Next: (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Jul 30, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /


Shape:-2,-2/4,0/0,-1/-3,-3/
CO: 0,-3/0,3/
EO: -1,-3/-3,0/4,0/-1,-1/-3,1/3,0/
CP: 3,-3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
EP: 6,-1/1,-2/-4,0/0,3/1,0/3,-2/-4,0/-4,0/-2,2/-1,0/0,3/0,6/-3,-3 [W]

next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## EMI (Jul 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)



4,2 / -4,0 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / cubeshape
-5,-3 / CO
6,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / EO
3,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 / CP
-2,1 / -1,-1 / -5,1 / -1,-1 / lower EP
6,1 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -1,4 / 0,-3 / 6,-3 upper EP


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 30, 2014)

No scramble was provided, so I'll make one.

Scramble: (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)

Solution:
-4,-3 / -4,0 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / - cubeshape
6,-2 / 0,3 / 0,3 / - CO
6,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / - EO
0,1 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / - CP
4,0 / 0,-1 / 0,-3 / 5,0 / -5,0 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 2,0 - EP (opp/adj)


----------



## Lid (Jul 31, 2014)

You forgot to provide one also ...

scramble: (0, 2) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) /

Shape: 6,0/3,0/2,0/-2,-1/-3,0 :: pawn/kite
CO: -1,-3/
EO: 4,4/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ :: alt EO to preserve top edges
CP: 0,5/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ :: align layers to force good EP
EP: -3,1/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,0 :: adj/adj

next scramble: (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, -5)


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2014)

Lid said:


> next scramble: (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, -5)



6, 0 / -2, 1 / -2, 0 / 2, 0 / 1, 2 / -3, -3 / Cubeshape [6|15]
1,0 / 3, 6 / 0, 3 / D corners [3|7]
0, 6 / -3, 0 / -1, -1 / 4, 1 / EO [4|10]
0, 6 / 3, 0 / -1, -1 / -2, 1 / 0, 3 / 3, 0 / -1, -1 / -2, 1 / D edges [8|20]
3, -3 / 3, 0 / -3, 0 / 3, 0 / 0, 3 / 2, 5 / 1, 4 / 3, 3 / -4, 0 PLL [8|21]

24.97

Next: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -3),


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -3)



Lol this is easy.

0,3 / 0,-3 / - cubeshape
1,0 / 0,-3 / - CO
-3,6 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / - EO
0,1 / 3,-3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / - CP
/ 3,3 / -5,0 / 2,0 / 4,0 / 4,0 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,-1 / 3,3 / 6,-3 - EP (U-adj)



Lid said:


> You forgot to provide one also ...


Wow I'm a hypocrite.

Next: (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0) / (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Next: (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0) / (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0)



cubeshape: 0,-3 / 0,-1 / -1,0 / 2,0 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 /
CO: 3,-1 / 0,3 /
CP: 4,-1 / -1,-1 /
EO1: 0,-3 / -3,0 / 4,1 / -4,-1 / 3,0 /
EO2: 3,-5 / 3,0 / 3,3 / 3,0 /
EP1: / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 2,0 / -4,2 / 4,-2 / 1,0 / -3,-3 /
EP2: 4,3 / -1,-1 / 6,0 / 1,1 / 2,0
EP3: 1,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0 / 1,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,6

probably doesnt work but who cares

(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 31, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0)



2,-2/-1,2/3,-4/-1,-2/0,-3/ CS

-2,0 / 6,3 / -1,-1 / 1,1 / 3,3 / -1,-1/ lel OBL

6,3 /(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-5,0)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(-4,0)/(-2,0)/(5,0)/(-3,0)/ CPP

-2,0 / 0,-3 / -1,0 / 3,0 / 1,0 / 0,3 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 EP
 
next: ​(4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, -3)/


----------



## Lid (Jul 31, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> next: (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, -3)/


Shape: z2 -3,0/3,-2/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ :: barrell/mushroom
CO: 6,2/
EO: -2,4/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ :: alt EO to preserve top layer edges
CP: -1,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/3,0/-3-3/
EP: -2,0/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/6,0/2,6 :: good U/U

next scramble: (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, -3)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2014)

> next scramble: (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, -3)



/ 0,3 / 0,3 / cubeshape
0,-2 / 3,0 / 2,-1 / corner separation
4,-5 / -3,0 / -1-1 / 4,1 / edge separation
3,2 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / CP (force good EP)
-3,1 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 2,0 EP

8.23. Tasty.

Next: (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2014)

Scramble: (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)

Cubeshape: / 0,3 / :: [2|3]
CEC block: 0,-2 / :: [1|2]
ECE block: 2,2 / 3,0 / -2,1 / :: [3|7]
L5C: 3,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [5|11]
L5E: 5,2 / 0,-5 / 3,3 / -1,0 / 2,0 / -4,0 / 2,0 / 5,0 / 3,3 / 2,0 / 1,-2 / 2,3 :: [11|28]

Total move count: [22|51]

Next: (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)


/0,3/0,1/ :: Shape+CO
6,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ :: EO
-3,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: CP
2,3/3,3/5,0/0,2/-4,0/0,4/2,0/0,1/3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,-3/0,6/3,-3 :: EP

next: (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2014)

(6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)

/ 4,-1 / 3,-4 / 1,2 / 0,3 / :: Cubeshape [5|12]
3,-5 / :: CEC block [6|15]
0,-3 / 2,-1 / -2,1 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / :: ECE block [11|29]
-2,4 / -3,0 / 3,0 / :: L5C [14|36]
5,-3 / 3,3 / 3,-2 / 4,0 / -2,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / -5,0 / 3,0 / -4,0 :: L5E [23|58]

Next: (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)


----------



## tomasmu (Aug 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)



Scramble: (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0)

Shape: -2,1/0,-2/-2,-3/-3,0/-3,0/ ::[5|12]
CO: -2,0/-3,6/ ::[2|5]
EO: /3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ ::[6|12]
CP: -3,6/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ ::[4|10]
EP+flip: -3,1/-3,-3/0,-5/0,2/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,0/-1,0/3,-3/6,0/-3,-3 ::[11|27]
Total move count: [28|66]

Next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2014)

Scramble: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2)

Cubeshape: -4,0 / 5,0 / 2,-3 / 1,2 / 3,0 / :: [5|12]
CEC block: 0,1 / :: [1|2]
ECE block: 0,-3 / 3,0 / 2,-1 / 1,1 / 2,-1 / :: [5|12]
L5C: 4,1 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [5|12]
L5E + flip: / -1,-1 / 4,1 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 5,-1 / 6,0 / -3,1 :: [7|20]
Total move count: [23|58]

EDIT: Alternate solution

Cubeshape: -2,3 / 0,-2 / -2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 / :: [5|11]
CEC block: 1,0 / -1,-1 / -3, 0 / :: [3|7]
ECE block: -3,-3 / -2,1 / -4,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [5|13]
L5C: -5,4 / -3,0 / 3,0 / :: [3|7]
L5E: -1,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -1,4 / 0,-3 / :: [13|26]
Total move count: [29|64]

Next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2)


----------



## tomasmu (Aug 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2)



Shape: -2,3/0,-2/-2,0/-1,0/-3,0/ :: [5|11]
CO: -2,3/2,5/ :: [2|6]
EO: 4,-2/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0 :: [5|14]
CP: 2,0/3,-3/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ :: [6|13]
EP: -3,3/-3,-3/0,-1/0,2/0,4/4,0/4,0/2,0/-5,0/-3,-3/3,3 :: [10|25]
Total move count: [28|69]

Next: (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Aug 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2)



Shape: -4/5/2,-3/-2,-1/-3/
CO: 6,4/
EO: 2/-3/4/-1,-1/0,4/0,-3/
CP: -3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/
EP: M2 U M2 U M2/-3,-2

next: (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (0,4)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 13, 2014)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) /

Cubeshape: 0,-2 / -3,0 / -2,-1 / 0,2 / -4,1 / 3,0 / :: [6|14]
CEC block: 0,-1 / -5,1 / :: [2|5]
ECE block: 3,3 / 2,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [4|10]
L5C: -3,1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / :: [6|14]
L5E: 3,-1 / 1,-2 / -4,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 3,-2 / -4,0 / -4,0 / -2,2 / -1,0/ 0,-3/ 3,-3 :: [11|28]

Total move count: [29|71]


Scramble: (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (0,4)

Cubeshape: 4,0 / 0,-2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / :: [4|10]
CEC block: 0,-1 / -3,0 / :: [2|4]
ECE block: 4,-2 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / :: [3|8]
L5C: 4,4 / -3,0 / 3,0 /:: [3|7]
L5E + flip: 0,-3 / 0,3 / -4,-1 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 6,-3 / 6,0 / -1,0 :: [7|18]

Total move count: [19|47]

Next: (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (0,4)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2014)

Scramble: (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (0,4)

4,0 / 0,-2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / cubeshape
1,0 / -3,0 / -1,-4 / corner separation
-5,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / edge separation
0,6 / -1,-1 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -2,-2 / 3,0 / -4,3 pro finish

Next: (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 13, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Next: (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0)


Shape: 4/-1,-2/2,-3/-2,-1/-3/
CO: 0,1/0,3/
EO: -3,3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
CP: 2,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
EP: 3,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/-3,0/0,-1/-2,0/0,-4/4,0/0,-2/-5,0/-3,-3/0,-3 : boring parity

next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2014)

> Next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) /



Yau-1:

2,-2 / -4,0 / -2,-1 / -3,0 /
-3,-2 / 5,-1 /
4,-2 / 2,-1 / 1,1 / 2,-1 /
6,1 / 3,0 / 0,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 /
4,0 / -1,0 / 0,3 / 1,-3 / -1,0 / 0,-4 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,-2 / 2,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 /

Vandenbergh:

z2 4,-4 / 0,-4 / -1,-2 / 0,-3 /
1,0 / 3,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / 
6,0 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 /
6,1 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -1,4 / 0,-3 / 0,3

29 slices for both solves.

Next: (-2, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2014)

Scramble: (-2, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2)

Cubeshape: / 0,-1 / 3,3 / :: [3|6]
CEC block: -3,5 / :: [1|3]
ECE block: 3,-3 / 4,1 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / :: [4|11]
L5C: -2,1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [3|7]
L5E+flip / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -4,0 :: [9|22]

Total move count: [20|49]


Bonus:

Cubeshape: / 0,-1 / 3,3 / :: [3|6]
CEC block: -3,5 / :: [1|3]
L6C -2,-2 / 3,0 /:: [2|5]
EO / -3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 /:: [4|9]
EP -3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 3,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0 :: [8|23]

Total move count: [18|46]

Next: (-2, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2)


----------



## Lid (Aug 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: (-2, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2)



Shape: /0,-1/3,3/ :: Shield/Shield [3|6]
CO+EO: -5,3/-1,-1/4,1/ :: [3|9]
CP: -1,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: JJ [4|10]
EP: 4,-2/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/6,0/-4,3 :: W/adj + flip [8|13]

Total move count: [18|38]

next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)

bonus:
/-3,2/-3,-3/ :: a little different way
-2,-3/
-2,3/-1,-1/
0,1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: pro ending with 2 Aperms
2,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/2,-2

3|7 + 1|3 + 2|6 + 8|21 = 14|37


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2014)

Lid said:


> next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)



6, -2 / -4, 0 / 4, 0 / -2, -1 / -3, 0 / :: Shape [5|11]
0, 1 / 3, 0 / -3, 0 / 3, -3 / :: D corners, U corner skip [4|9]
-3, 3 / -3, 0 / -1, -1 / 4, 1 / :: EO [4|11]
/ -1, -1 / 6, 0 / 1, 1 / :: D edges [4|9]
2, 3 / 3, 0 / 1, 0 / 0, -3 / -1, 0 / -3, 0 / 1, 0 / 0, 3 / 2, 0 :: (E)PLL [8|18]

Next: (6, 5) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) /


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2014)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)

Cubeshape (+preserve 1st two CE pairs): 2,0 / -4,6 / 1,0 / 3,0 / :: [4|9]
1st CE pair: (skipped) :: [0|0]
2nd CE pair: (skipped) :: [0|0]
3rd CE pair: -4,0 / :: [1|2]
Last 5 CE pairs: 6,6 / 0,1 / -3,0 / 0,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 1,0 / :: [8|18]
3/4 of D face: -1,2 / :: [1|3]
Solve all CE pairs + flip: 0,-3 / 3,0 / 6,-3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 0,4 :: [5|12]

Total move count: [19|44]


Next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)

EDIT: Oops, I didn't know I was taking so long for one example


----------



## Lid (Aug 15, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: (6, 5) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) /



Shape: /1,0/0,-2/-4,1/0,3/ [5|10]
CO: 0,-1/0,3/0,3/ [3|6]
EO: 0,-3/3,0/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/-3,0/ [6|14]
CP: 0,1/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ [6|13]
EP: 3,2/1,0/3,0/0,1/6,0/-1,0/-3,0/0,-1/6,-2 [8|19] adj/op with flip

next: (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -2)


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> Shape: /1,0/0,-2/-4,1/0,3/ [5|10]
> CO: 0,-1/0,3/0,3/ [3|6]
> EO: 0,-3/3,0/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/-3,0/ [6|14]
> CP: 0,1/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ [6|13]
> ...



Shape: 2,2/-1,0/2,2/0,-1/3,3/ [5,13] 
CO: 1,-3/ [1,3] easy
EO: -4,2/1,1/ [2,6] also easy
CP: -4,-4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ [4,10] force good U's
EP: 1,4/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/6,0/2,-3 [6,17] Opposite U/U with E flip
Total: [18, 49]

Next: (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -4)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2014)

> Next: (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -4)



-2,0 / -2,-3 / -3,2 / -1,-2 / 0,-3 / [5|13]
0,-1 / [1|2]
1,-2 / 3,0 / 2,-1 / 1,1 / 2,-1 / [5|14]
-5,1 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / [5|12]
-3,3 / 3,3 / 0,-1 / -3,0 / 3,-2 / -1,0 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 0,6 / -3,0 [9|23]

Total: [25|64]

-2,0 / -2,-3 / -3,2 / -1,-2 / 0,-3 / [5|13]
-3,2 / 4,-5 / [2|5]
-3,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / [6|14]
4,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 2,4 [4|11]

Total: [17|43]

Next: (3, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 16, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> next: (3, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)



Shape: 6,0/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/
CO: 1,3/-4,5/
EO: -3,0/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/
CP: 5,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
EP: 1,-3/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/2,-3 :: adj/adj + flip

next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0



Shape: 4,0/-2,0/0,-1/-3,0/ [4,8]
One-look Orientation: -3,1/-1,2/0,3/ [3,8]
CP/Parity: 0,1/3,3/-1,0/2,0/-4,0/4,0/2,0/-5,0/-3,-3/ [9,20]
EP: 0,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/3,0/0,3/0,6/1,-5/-1,2/0,-5 [8,23]
Total: [24,59]

Next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2014)

Scramble: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)

Cubeshape: / 0,-4 / 1,2 / 0,3 / :: [4|8]
CEC block: 2,0 / :: [1|2]
ECE block: 3,6 / 1,1 / -3,0 / 3,0 / :: [4|10]
Reduce to 2x2x3: -4,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -1,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -1, 4 / 0,-3 / :: [11|23]
L5CEpairs: 0,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 3,4 :: [4|10]

Total move count: [24|53]

Not bad for a solve with parity... 

Next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 17, 2014)

Scramble: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)

Standard "V" solve:
y2 /-4,0/-2,-1/3,6/ [4|9]
1,-3/0,-3/ [2|5]
0,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ [6|14]
-1,6/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ [4|10]
/3,3/5,0/-2,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-2/0,1/3,3/-3,3 [10|23] adj/Uccw
[26|61]

next: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) /
> 
> Cubeshape: 0,-2 / -3,0 / -2,-1 / 0,2 / -4,1 / 3,0 / :: [6|14]
> CEC block: 0,-1 / -5,1 / :: [2|5]
> ...



I wasn't really happy with this solve so I tried to improve this:

Scramble: (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) /

Cubeshape: 0,-2 / -3,0 / -2,-1 / 0,2 / -4,1 / 3,0 / :: [6|14]
CEC block: 0,-1 / -5,1 / :: [2|5]
Extend to 3/4 Layer: 3,3/ :: [1|3]
L5C: -4,-2 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 /:: [5|12]
L5E: 3,0 / 1,-2 / -4,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 3,-2 / -4,0 / -4,0 / -2,2 / -1,0/ 0,-3/ 3,3 :: [11|27]

Total move count: [25|61]

Much better 


Now for the main example:

Scramble: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)

Cubeshape: / 0,-4 / 1,2 / 0,3 / :: [4|8]
CEC block: 2,0 / :: [1|2]
Extend to 3/4 Layer: 0,6 / 3,0 / :: [2|4]
L5C: 1,-2 / 3,0 / -3,0 / :: [3|7]
L5E: 5,3 / -3,0 / 4,0 / 5,0 / -4,0 / 0,2 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / -2,0 / -4,-2 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 :: [12|27]

Total move count: [22|48]

Pretty good for a solve with parity again 

Next: 
Scramble: (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, -3)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2014)

> Next:
> Scramble: (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) (The same scramble)



Did cubeshape slightly different to normal to ensure a different solution:

/ 0,-4 / -2,-1 / 0,-3 /
0,1 / -3,3 /
-3,3 / 6,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 5,-1 /
-5,1 / 0,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 
-4,3 / -3,-3 / -2,3 / 4,0 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / 0,-2 / 2,0 / 0,-1 / 3,3 / -5,0 / -3,0 / 6,0 / -1,0

28 twists.

Next: (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, -3)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2014)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, -3)

Cubeshape 4,0 / -2,0 / 2,0 / 2,1 / -1,0 / -3,0 / :: [6|13]
CEC block: 1,0 / -3,0 / 2,-1 / :: [3|6]
"Boot" block: 3,-3 / 4,1 / :: [2|6]
L5C: -4,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / :: [6|13]
L5E: -3,6 / 3,0 / 1,3 / 0,-1 / 0,1 / -1,0 / 0,-3 / 3,0 / 6,0 / -3,3 :: [9|22]

Total move count: [26|60]

Next: (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (2,-2) /


----------



## blade740 (Aug 20, 2014)

> Next: (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (2,-2) /




-2,-2/ zeroing [1|3]
0,2/0,-1/-4,3/-2,-1/-3,0/ cubeshape [5|12]
0,-2/-1,-4/-3,0/-2,-5/ orientation [4|10]
3,5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ CP + force adj/adj [4|10]
2,-3/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/6,-5/ EP [5|14]

Total: [19|49]



Next: (-2,6)/(6,6)/(3,-3)/(6,6)/(6,6)/(5,-3)/(3,3)/(3,6)/(4,0)/(-4,0)/(6,-2)/(5,0)/(6,5)/(1,6)/(1,5)


----------



## Lid (Aug 20, 2014)

blade740 said:


> zeroing



cheater 



Robert-Y said:


> Next: (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (2,-2) /



Shape: /-2,0/0,-1/2,-3/-1,-2/-3,0/ [6|13]
CO/EO: 4,6/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ [5|13]
CP: 5,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ [4|10]
EP: -3,0/3,3/-1,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,-2/-4,2/1,-5/0,-3/3,-3/6,0/0,3 [11|29]

total: 26|65



blade740 said:


> Next: -2,6 / 6,6 / 3,-3 / 6,6 / 6,6 / 5,-3 / 3,3 / 3,6 / 4,0 / -4,0 / 6,-2 / 5,0 / 6,5 / 1,6 / 1,5



Shape: 5,0/-2,0/3,3/ [3|7]
CO -3,-1/3,0/0,3/ [3|4]
EO: /3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ [6|12]
CP: -1,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ [5|10]
EP: -3,-1/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,-5 [5|15] nice U/U

total: 22|48

Next: -2,6 / 6,6 / 3,-3 / 6,6 / 6,6 / 5,-3 / 3,3 / 3,6 / 4,0 / -4,0 / 6,-2 / 5,0 / 6,5 / 1,6 / 1,5 (same)


----------



## blade740 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lid said:


> cheater



Fine I'll do one legit 



> Next: -2,6 / 6,6 / 3,-3 / 6,6 / 6,6 / 5,-3 / 3,3 / 3,6 / 4,0 / -4,0 / 6,-2 / 5,0 / 6,5 / 1,6 / 1,5 (same)



5,0/-2,0/3,3/ cubeshape [3|7]
-2,3/-4,-1/ CO [2|6]
-1,-3/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ EO [5|13]
-5,-3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/2,4/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,6/0,6/ PBL [10|24]

total: [20|50]

Next: (-5,0)/(-3,3)/(-4,-3)/(-3,0)/(4,3)/(5,-4)/(0,4)/(6,6)/(-4,0)/(-2,4)/(6,5)/(-3,-3)/(5,0)/(-5,0)/(3,0)/(6,6)


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 20, 2014)

> Next: (-5,0)/(-3,3)/(-4,-3)/(-3,0)/(4,3)/(5,-4)/(0,4)/(6,6)/(-4,0)/(-2,4)/(6,5)/(-3,-3)/(5,0)/(-5,0)/(3,0)/(6,6)



(-3,3)/ cubeshape
(-5,0)/(-3,0)/ CO
(2,2)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(3,0)/ EO
(0,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ CP
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(5,6) EP

Next: (0,6)/(3,3)/(1,3)/(-1,0)/(5,0)/(6,1)/(-5,0)/(6,5)/(0,2)/(5,0)/(6,0)/(0,4)/(-5,0)/(0,5)/(6,0)/(0,5)/(4,2)/(2,0)/


----------



## blade740 (Aug 21, 2014)

> Next: (0,6)/(3,3)/(1,3)/(-1,0)/(5,0)/(6,1)/(-5,0)/(6,5)/(0,2)/(5,0)/(6,0)/(0,4)/(-5,0)/(0,5)/(6,0)/(0,5)/(4,2)/(2,0)/



2,0/2,-1/-2,0/-2,3/-3,0/-3,0/ cubeshape [6|15]
1,0/3,0/ CO [2|4]
0,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ EO [4|9]
3,-2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-2,5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-2,-5 PBL [8|22]

Total: [20|50]

Same exact movecount as my previous solve.

Next: (4,-1)/(3,6)/(-2,6)/(0,3)/(-2,3)/(6,2)/(-3,6)/(1,-4)/(4,-3)/(-5,4)/(-1,0)/(3,4)/(4,3)/(3,-1)/


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 21, 2014)

> Next: (4,-1)/(3,6)/(-2,6)/(0,3)/(-2,3)/(6,2)/(-3,6)/(1,-4)/(4,-3)/(-5,4)/(-1,0)/(3,4)/(4,3)/(3,-1)/



y2 (1,0)/(4,0)/(-3,2)/(-2,0)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ cubeshape
(1,3)/(0,-3/(-3,0)/ CO
(-4,-4)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(3,0)/ EO
(0,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ CP
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/ 
/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/
(0,-3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-4,0) EP

Yah, the way I did EP was not efficient.
Maybe the EP part should be done like this: (1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(6,-3)/(-5,1)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-4,0) ?

next: (1,3)/(0,3)//(0,2)/(3,3)/(-3,1)/(0,5)/(-3,0)/(0,2)/(2,2)/(-2,0)/(0,4)/(6,3)/(6,0)/(-3,0)/(0,5)/(0,4)/(0,2)/(6,0)/


----------



## blade740 (Aug 21, 2014)

> next: (1,3)/(0,3)//(0,2)/(3,3)/(-3,1)/(0,5)/(-3,0)/(0,2)/(2,2)/(-2,0)/(0,4)/(6,3)/(6,0)/(-3,0)/(0,5)/(0,4)/(0,2)/(6,0)/



2,6/-2,0/1,0/3,0/ Cubeshape [4|9]
0,1/0,-3/3.-6/ CO [3|7]
-1,-4/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ EO [5|13]
6,-5/3,3/-1,0/2,0/-4,0/4,0/2,0/1,0/-3,-3/ CP Parity [9|21]
-5,0/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/2,6 [7|18]

Total: [28|68]


Next: (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2)


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 21, 2014)

scramble: (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2) 

(-1,2)/(-2,0)/(0-4)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ cubeshape
(1,0)/(3,6)/ CO
(-3,6)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/ EO
(-1,0)/(-3,3)/(3,-3)/ CP
(-2,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-4,-3) EP

Lucky!

Next: (0,2) /(0,-3) /(-5,4) /(6,3) /(0,3) /(2,2) /(0,1) /(-3,3) /(-3,0) /(0,3) /(-1,0) /(3,0) /(1,0) /(0,1) /(-4,2) /(4,4) /(2,5)/


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2014)

Scramble: (0,2) /(0,-3) /(-5,4) /(6,3) /(0,3) /(2,2) /(0,1) /(-3,3) /(-3,0) /(0,3) /(-1,0) /(3,0) /(1,0) /(0,1) /(-4,2) /(4,4) /(2,5)/

Cubeshape: 1,-3 / 3,0 / :: [2|5]

Reduction:

Build LD CE pair: 0,-2 :: [0|1]
Build RD CE pair: -3,0 / :: [1|2]
Build top CE pair: (skip) :: [0|0]
Build BD CE pair: 3,0 / -1,-1 / 0,-5 :: [2|6]
Build last 4 CE pairs: 1,-3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / :: [4|10]

Domino stage:

Solve LD block: 0,-5 :: [0|1]
Solve last 4 CE pairs: 4,0 / 3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -1,6 :: [4|11]

Total move count: [13|36]

Scramble: (0,2) /(0,-3) /(-5,4) /(6,3) /(0,3) /(2,2) /(0,1) /(-3,3) /(-3,0) /(0,3) /(-1,0) /(3,0) /(1,0) /(0,1) /(-4,2) /(4,4) /(2,5)/ (same one)


----------



## EMI (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: (0,2) /(0,-3) /(-5,4) /(6,3) /(0,3) /(2,2) /(0,1) /(-3,3) /(-3,0) /(0,3) /(-1,0) /(3,0) /(1,0) /(0,1) /(-4,2) /(4,4) /(2,5)/



lolscramble, I got 9.26 which still seems slow for it 
CS: 1,-3 / 3,0 /
CO: 6,1 / 3,0 /
EO: 2, 5 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 3,0 / -3,0 /
EP: -3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -5,1 / 0,6

movecount: 15/37 I think

(0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## Lid (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: (0,2) /(0,-3) /(-5,4) /(6,3) /(0,3) /(2,2) /(0,1) /(-3,3) /(-3,0) /(0,3) /(-1,0) /(3,0) /(1,0) /(0,1) /(-4,2) /(4,4) /(2,5)/ (same one)


My try on this scamble:

Shape: 4,0/0,-3/ [2|4]
CO: -1,6/1,-2/ [2|6]
EO: -1,-4/3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/ [6|15] alt EO (swaps 2 other edges than the normal one)
CP: 1,1/-4,2/4,-2/-1,3 [3|11] pure NN
Total [13|36]

Now EMI's scamble:


EMI said:


> (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)



Shape: y2 0,4/-2,0/-1,0/2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ [6|13] kite/fist
CO: 3,1/0,-3/0,-3/ [3|4]
EO: 6,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ [4|9]
CP: -2,-2/-1,2/-2,-2/3,0/ [4|11] pure JJ
EP: -1,0/-3,-3/0,-1/-4,2/4,-2/-4,0/-2,-2/-3,0/-3,-3/0,6 [9|24] op/Z

next: (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4) (same)


----------



## blade740 (Sep 12, 2014)

0,4/-1,-2/1,-2/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/ [6,15] cubeshape
3,2/ [1,3] CO
-6,3/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ [5,13] EO
0,4/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ [10,20] Parity + CP
/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0 [8,16] U-perm

Total: [30, 67]

Next: 

(3, 5) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -1) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0)



Edit: did that scramble for fun - got a 12.67. Reconstruction:

0,2/0,4/-1,-2/0,-3/ [4,9] cubeshape
-2,3/-1,-1/ [2,6] CO
0,-3/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ [5,12] EO
-5,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ [4,10] wait for it...
-1,-2/3,0/-3,0/3,0/3,0/6,0/6,0/6,0/ [8,17] Sexy move

Total: [23,44]


----------



## EMI (Sep 12, 2014)

blade740 said:


> (3, 5) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -1) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0)


z2 (2,0)/(0,4)/(1,2)/(6,-3)/ [ok - I wouldn't have actually seen that lol]
(1,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-4,-1)/
(0,4)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/
(1,0)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,-1)/
(1,1)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(2,3)
I should learn this EP

Next: (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2014)

(1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 

/0,-4/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/ (CS)
-3,4/0,3/-4,-1/-3,0/ (Blocks)
-3,1/3,-3/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ (CP)
-5,0/5,5/ (Finish layer+swap layers)
too lazy to type out adj parity on D

Next: (4, 3) / (6, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (5, -4)


----------



## EMI (Sep 12, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: (4, 3) / (6, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (5, -4)



y2 3,-2/3,0/-3,2/1,2/0,3/ cubeshape
6,1/6,-3/ corners
-3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ EO
-5,4/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/-4,0 EP

next (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/


----------



## Lid (Sep 12, 2014)

EMI said:


> next (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/


0,2/0,4/0,1/-3,-3/ :: shape
2,-3/0,-3/0,-3/ :: CO
1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ :: EO 
5,-4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: CP
1,1/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/5,6 :: nice EP

next: (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ (same)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lid said:


> next: (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ (same)



-4,-2 / -2,0 / 1,2 / - 3,-3 / shape
4,0 / 0,3 / co

-1,-1 / 3,0 /, 3,0 / 4,1 / - 3,0 / eo 
-1,6 / 3,3 / - 1,0 / 2,0 / - 4,0 / 4,0 / 2,0 / - 5,0 / - 3,-3 / cpp

M2 U2 M2
U M2 D' M2 D' M2 ep

Next :
(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -3) /


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Sep 12, 2014)

Cubeshape: /(-2,0)/(0,1)/(3,0)/
CO: (-2,0)/(-1,-4)/(-3,0)/
EO and CP skip
EP: (-2,1)/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(2,1)/(5,6)

Absurd scramble (14 slice turns, easily sub-9-able)

Next:
(4, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)


----------



## Lid (Sep 12, 2014)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Next: (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)



y2 -2,0/4,-3/-1,0/-3,0/ :: shape
-2,0/-3,0/ :: CO 
5,3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ :: EO
3,-4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/2,-5 :: CP with forced EP skip

next: (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) /



DGraciaRubik said:


> EP: (-2,1)/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(2,1)/(5,6)


Looks like a minor error in the EP I guess it should be: *1,-2*/5,-1/-5,1/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/*-2*,1/5,6


----------



## blade740 (Sep 14, 2014)

> next: (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) /




/-3,4/0,-2/0,2/0,-1/3,3/ [6,13] Cubeshape
6,-4/-3,6/ [2,6] one-look orientation
6,-2/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ [10,21] Parity + CP
3,-2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/0,1 [4,12] adj/adj

Total: [22,52]


Next: (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (2, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Mar 31, 2015)

blade740 said:


> Next: (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (2, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)



This is a bit late, but whatever.

25.111 single, not so good (I average 20 to sub-20ish)

(2,2) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (-4,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / // Cube shape
(0,2) / (-3,0) / // CO
(7,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / // EO
(2,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / // CP
(4, 6) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (5,-3) // Weird 2-look EP


----------



## Cale S (Mar 31, 2015)

no next scramble so using one from CStimer

(4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/

cubeshape: (4, 6) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-3, 0) / 
CO: (1, 3) / (-4, 5) /
EO: (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) /
CP: (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / 
EP: (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 6)

Next: (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)



Oops my bad, I forgot.

21.249, meh.

(4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (2,1) / (0,3) / // Cube shape
(1,0) / (3,3) / // CO
(3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / // EO
(-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / // CP
(1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) // 2-look EP

Next: (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)


----------



## Lid (Mar 31, 2015)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)


3,2/-5,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ :: shape
1,0/3,0/2,-1/ :: CO
-2,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ :: EO
5,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: CP
1,3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-4,-3 :: EO

pretty easy one

next: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -2) / (6, 0)



Spoiler: My own solution



4,0/3,-2/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ :: shape
-3,-1/3,6/ :: CO
-2,1/0,-3/0,-3/-1,-1/1,4/0,3/ :: EO
0,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/5,1 :: PBL


----------



## EMI (Mar 31, 2015)

Lid said:


> 3,2/-5,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ :: shape
> 1,0/3,0/2,-1/ :: CO
> -2,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ :: EO
> 5,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ :: CP
> ...



12.67

y2
0,4/-3,0/2,-3/1,2/3,0/
6,1/
-3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/
1,0 R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2
-1,-2/ adj on bottom

Failed the EO, should have been an 11 at least.

(4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2015)

(4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0) 

2,-2/0,-3/2,-3/-1,-2/-3,0/
-2,3/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/5,-4/
-5,0/3,-3/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/
2,0/1,1/5,0

Next: (0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 31, 2015)

Cubeshape: /(-2,3) / (-2,3) / (-2,-1) / (3,6) / the last move was a bit dumb but I would've done it like that I think ^^
CO: (1, -3) /(-3,0) / (-3,0) /
EO: (2,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /
CP: (2,0) / (0,-3) / 0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /
EP: (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2.1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2.1) / (5,0) aaand Parity + finish
Nice cubeshape but bad cases. Would've been Sup25 

______________
edit: Sneaky MCNeill. My solution was for Emi's scramble


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 1, 2015)

(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)

13.211

z2
-2,0/5,0/-2,0/3,3/
-2,-3/
/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
5,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
1,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,-6/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-4,0

next: (0,6) (0,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,2) (-4,1) (0,5) (-2,5) (2,0) (6,0) (6,5) (0,3) (4,2) (0,3) (0,2)/ 

(did 11.26 on this one ^^)


----------



## blade740 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> next: (0,6) (0,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,2) (-4,1) (0,5) (-2,5) (2,0) (6,0) (6,5) (0,3) (4,2) (0,3) (0,2)/
> 
> (did 11.26 on this one ^^)



I only got 12.46. >_< so slow

/0,4/-1,-2/0,2/1,2/0,3/ Cubeshape
0,4/3,6/ CO
-1,-1/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ EO
-3,-5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ CP
-3,2/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/6,-2 EZPZ

Next: (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 13, 2015)

blade740 said:


> Next: (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)



Cubeshape: (-2,0)/(4,3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/
CO: (3,1)/(0,-3)/(0,-3)/
EO: (-3,0)/(-4,-1)/(1,-1)/(3,0)/
EP: (-1,0)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(2,0)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(0,-2)/(0,2)/(-1,4)/(0,-3)/(0,5)/(3,0)/(0,1)/(0,-3)/(0,-1)/(-3,0)/(0,1)/(3,3)/(1,0)/(0,-3)/(-1,0)/(-3,0)/(1,0)/(0,3)/(-3,-3)

Next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2) /


----------



## bucsan (May 29, 2015)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2) /

Cubeshape: 2,0/-3,0/4,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
CO: -4,0/-3,0/0,-3/
EO: -3,-3/-3,0/1,1/3,0/
CP: -4,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
EP: 1,3/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-5,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1 /6,0/5,6

Next: (1,2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (5,2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (5,6) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4)


----------



## Sam N (Jul 6, 2015)

Scramble: (1,2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (5,2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (5,6) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) 

Solution:

Cube-Shape+Parity Prevention: (0,2) / (2,4) / (-2, 4) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) /

Corner Orientation: (1,0) / (3,0) /

Edge Orientation: (-4,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) /

Corner Permutation: (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /

Edge Permutation: (-4,2) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) /(-1,1) /

AUF: (-1,6) 

Next Scramble: (-5,6) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-2,6) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (2,-3) /


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

Whoa, how do you check for parity during cubeshape? That seems like strictly better than CP+P 

Anyway, I wasn't gonna join because most of my solutions are just straightforward Vandenbergh with really bad (move-optimal, but definitely not speed-optimal) cubeshape, but I found some fancy things with this solve 

Scramble: (-5,6) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-2,6) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (2,-3) /

Solution:
Cube-shape: (0,4) / (0,-3) / (1,2) / (3,0) /
Owait I know this OBL: (5,0) / (3,0) / (-2, 1) / (0,3) /
okay, double J CO: (2,2)
wait no, double T PBL + flip layers: (-2,2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) /
AUF: (2, 4)

Next scramble: (1,0) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3)


----------



## Sam N (Jul 7, 2015)

Scramble: (1,0) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) 

Solution:

Cube-Shape: (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (2,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (-2,0) /

Edge Orientation: (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /

Corner Permutation: (2,3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /(-3,0) /

Edge Permutation: (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) /

AUF: (2,6)

This scramble had a really nice finish. @not_kevin, see if you can find the CSPP in this scramble.

Next Scramble: 

(-2,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4)

Hint: you should get a EO skip if you do. This is one of my favorite scrambles due to this.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

Scramble: (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4)

Well, I managed to luck into the right thing, but I don't know how to recognize (and how to force the skip for most cases). Hao du?

Cubeshape: (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /
OBL: (1,0) / (-3,0) /
CP + flip layers (checking to influence EP and to increase tps): (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) /
EP: (6,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) /
AUF: (-4, 3)

Next scramble: (1, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

We can take the CSPP discussion out of this thread, if you'd prefer - or you can use the solves to explain how you'd recognize


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Next scramble: (1, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)


Bear in mind that I am not very good at square-1.

(0,-1) / (2,6) / (2,2) / (-4,3) / (2,1) / (3,0) / cubeshape
(-5,-3) / CO
(3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,-1) / EO
(0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / Fix middle layer and prepare for CP
(0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / CP
(-5,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / EP (adj-adj) lucky
(2,0) AUF

Next: (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0)


----------



## Sam N (Jul 20, 2015)

Scramble: (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) 

Time:11.09 (Should have been sub-10. I got too fancy trying to cancel moves between edge orientation and corner permutation.)

Solution:

Inspection: z2

Cube-Shape: (-1,4) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (4,6) /

Edge Orientation: (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) /

Corner Permutation: / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /

Edge Permutation: (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-7,3) 

It's odd to have a -7, but that's how I did it during the solve. You could rewrite it as (5,3) instead of (-7,3). 

Next Scramble: (3, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -6) / (2, 0) / 
(2, -4) / (-4, -4) / (0, 4) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (1, 0)

Try to find the CSPP in that one. It's interesting.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 20, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Next Scramble: (3, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -6) / (2, 0) /
> (2, -4) / (-4, -4) / (0, 4) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (1, 0)
> 
> Try to find the CSPP in that one. It's interesting.



Well, my normal cubeshape for that case managed to dodge out parity  I tried the cubeshape I think most people use, and it gave parity, so maybe I'm on to something >.>

Time: 13.793 because fumblefumble (my first timed Sq-1 solve of the day, gimme some slack)

CS: y2 (-2, -4) / (0, 4) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) /
OBL: (-3, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) /
CP, preserving one edge in both layers: (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) /
EP (two bad Us, done as M2 + adj/adj): (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-6, 0) / (1, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3)

If you wanna be a hacklord, you can replace PBL with 2 J/J:
PBL: (-4, 0) [/ (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) /] (-2, 5) [/ (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) /]
fix layers, ABF: (-1, 1) / (6, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 3)

Next scramble: (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2)


----------



## Sam N (Jul 21, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Well, my normal cubeshape for that case managed to dodge out parity  I tried the cubeshape I think most people use, and it gave parity, so maybe I'm on to something >.>
> 
> Time: 13.793 because fumblefumble (my first timed Sq-1 solve of the day, gimme some slack)
> 
> ...



That double J PBL was really cool. I should probably look into that when I have a chance. Your solve was really well done. 

Scramble: (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2)

Cube-Shape: (0,2) / (3,2) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (1,-3) / (6,-3) /

Edge Orientation: (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /

Corner Permutation: (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) /

Edge Permutation: (4,6) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) /

AUF: (2,-3) 

I couldn't find any tricks in that scramble other than forcing a few nice cases for EP and CP .

Next scramble: (1, 2) / (-3, -6) / (3, -6) / (3, 0) / (3, -6) / (-2, 0) / (4, 5) / (0, -6) / (0, -2) / (0, -6) / (2, -6) / 
(6, -6) / (3, -6) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) 

this is a cool cube-shape.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> That double J PBL was really cool. I should probably look into that when I have a chance. Your solve was really well done.
> 
> Scramble: (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2)
> 
> ...



Re: the scramble I posted - this is Y/A, which is also a case doable by 2 J/J's  From after EO, you can do (0,5) [J/J] (5, -2) [J/J] (3,-3). These double-CP-alg cases were what kept me doing CP+P for so long - did you know that fully 10% of all PBLs (which is to say, 20% of parityless PBLs, since all parity PBLs can't be solved only using CP algs) are solvable in this manner or better? It's pretty magic 



Raptor56 said:


> Next scramble: (1, 2) / (-3, -6) / (3, -6) / (3, 0) / (3, -6) / (-2, 0) / (4, 5) / (0, -6) / (0, -2) / (0, -6) / (2, -6) /
> (6, -6) / (3, -6) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0)
> 
> this is a cool cube-shape.



Time: 14.772 with parity - if I were actually good at this event, probably could've done sub-14, but I can't turn fast XD How do you do this case with parity, if you do?

CS: y2 (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / # yay 2-gen 
OBL: (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / # ooh ooh I know this one
CP: (-1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / # aw parity, but at least I know it's adj/U
EP+finish: (0,6) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,2) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / "(6,6)" # jeez that was hard to type

For "(6,6)" finishes, I actually do E2 (turn the middle slice twice). Thanks to Takao for showing me that 

Next scramble: (4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 21, 2015)

Someone else posting with parity control? Better join in.



not_kevin said:


> Next scramble: (4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)



Parity + cubeshape: 2,0/2,0/4,0/-4,1/3,0/
Block: 0,-4/-2,-5/
Corners: 0,3/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/
EO: -4,-4/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/
EP: -3,0/0,1/0,3/1,0/6,0/-1,0/0,-3/6,-1/6,0/3,-2

Need to learn more LSE cases :/, Edges: 3,-3/0,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/-5,1/6,0/-1,0

Next: (-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) /


----------



## Sam N (Jul 22, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Someone else posting with parity control? Better join in.



I started learning it from your tutorial about a month ago. So far most of the algs have been simple enough to learn, but my accuracy and inspection are what need improving. Hopefully I can get decent enough to use it at a competition. It seems to be the next step in getting faster at Square-1. I think it has a lot of potential. 

Scramble: (-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / 

Time: 10.80 should have been sub-10. Why did screw up the end of the solve!?

Cube-Shape: (0,1) / ( 4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /

Corner orientation: (-5,3) /

Edge Orientation: (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /

Corner Permutation: (-1,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) /

Edge Permutation: (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) /

AUF: (2,0)


Next Scramble: (-3,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (0,-4)

EDIT: that's actually a decent scramble.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 23, 2015)

> Next Scramble: (-3,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (0,-4)



4,2/1,0/-3,-3/ | cubeshape

0,-4/0,3/4,1/-1,-4/ | wizard sh**

-3,5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | I think I'll give myself an easy EP

-3,0/0,3/0,6/1,-5/-1,2/ | easy 

3,7 | AUF like a boss



> EDIT: that's actually a decent scramble.



Depends on your definition of "decent". I especially like how it's 1 twist from solved, 6 moves in. There's a reason we don't use that scrambler any more 

Next Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

blade740 said:


> 4,2/1,0/-3,-3/ | cubeshape
> 
> 0,-4/0,3/4,1/-1,-4/ | wizard sh**
> 
> ...



lolno not that scramble pls

Nice wizard sh** - I gotta learn those from you! Also, is the EP done that way to get rid of the slice parity? Because it seems like those D turns are kinda slow, if you could get them to be U turns instead (so 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/6,0, just tacking the (R U2)x3 at the end)?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 23, 2015)

That alg might be a bit better, but I've been using mine for years and years, and the D turns don't slow me down. That's single push D2 with left ring finger


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

oh, nice! I can't quite get the hang of D2 with left ring, but then again, I can't really do U2' with left index >.<

Anyway, I'll let someone else go for the scramble you posted, because I've already done it before XD That being said, I just found a better solution, so maybe I'll post that when someone else finds ridiculousness


----------



## Sam N (Jul 23, 2015)

blade740 said:


> Depends on your definition of "decent". I especially like how it's 1 twist from solved, 6 moves in. There's a reason we don't use that scrambler any more
> 
> Next Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /



Yeah, I suppose my use of the word decent was rather loose. It was a dumb scramble. I posted it without checking it first. (not a good idea) Nice wizard sh** btw, very cool.

Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /

Time: 6.31 (bad job) For some reason I feel like there is a waaaaaay better way to solve this scramble and I just missed it. @Not_kevin if you can, show me your solution to this. It'll probably make me feel dumb, but it will be helpful. 


Solution: 

Cube-Shape: (0,-3) /

Corner Permutation: (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /

Edge Permutation: (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) /

AUF: (2,6)

Next Scramble (I checked it this time too  ) 

(-3, 2) / (1, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -3) / (5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -6) / (-1, -6) / (0, -4) / (5, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -6) / (2, -5) / (-2, 0)


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Yeah, I suppose my use of the word decent was rather loose. It was a dumb scramble. I posted it without checking it first. (not a good idea) Nice wizard sh** btw, very cool.
> 
> Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /
> 
> ...



So, this is the best solution I found (and I think the best Vandenbergh-esque solution that exists - Andrew, I'd love to see confirmation of this ) I won't include a time, because I've seen this scramble before, but with rehearsing it's fairly easily sub-4.

Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /

Solution:
Inspection: I notice that the CS is easy, and EO will be M2 (plus AUF), and the CP will be J/J, so I choose the best way to do this during inspection
CS + CO + setup: z2 (-3,0) / # I chose this over (0,-3) / because it's more finger-tricky, and it sets up better into the CP later (where I hold bars in back)
EO: (-3, -4) / (1,1) / # in a real solve, I'd probably do (-2,-3) / (-1, -1), but because I've seen the scramble, this is slightly better
PBL: (-4,0) [/ (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /] # oh hey it's J/J from the best angle
AUF: (3,-3)
The solution is [7/19], which is, uh, pretty efficient 

I'm, uh, not in my best mental state at the moment due to a going-away party for a co-worker, so I'll let someone else take the next scramble


----------



## blade740 (Jul 24, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> So, this is the best solution I found (and I think the best Vandenbergh-esque solution that exists - Andrew, I'd love to see confirmation of this ) I won't include a time, because I've seen this scramble before, but with rehearsing it's fairly easily sub-4.
> 
> Scramble: (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) /
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's probably pretty optimal. My solution was essentially the same steps, but your AUFs are a bit nicer because of that z2.

Next Scramble: (6, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/


----------



## Sam N (Jul 31, 2015)

Next Scramble: (6, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 


Solution:

CSP: / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) /

CP: (-5,-3) /

EO: (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) /

CP: (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /

EP: (3,-3) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (6,0) /

AUF: (-1,6)

Went over inspection for CSP. I'm nowhere near the 15 second mark unless it's a nice case. Hopefully I'll be able to get good enough to use it at a future comp.

Next Scramble: 

(-3, 2) / (1, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -3) / (5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -6) / (-1, -6) / (0, -4) / (5, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -6) / (2, -5) / (-2, 0)


----------



## qaz (Aug 17, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Next Scramble: (6, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/
> 
> 
> Solution:
> ...



/(2,3)/(1,2)/(3,0)/
(-3,1)/(2,5)/
(-2,-2)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/
(5,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/
(-2,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-1,6)

Next: (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 17, 2015)

qaz said:


> Next: (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)



Oh, I forgot about this thread - darned Nats getting in the way 

Anyway:

Time: 11.734 keyboard, could've been better

CS: (-1,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) /
CO: (1,0) / (3,0) /
EO: (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) /
CP + fix layers: (3,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) /
EP: (0,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (6,-2)

Next scramble: (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, -2) /


----------



## blade740 (Aug 19, 2015)

> Next scramble: (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, -2) /



y2
/2,0/-4,0/1,0/-4,0/3,0/ | Cubeshape
0,5/-2,1/2,-1/0,3/ | OBL
0,-3/0,-3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/0,-3/ | CP 
-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/ 3,0/6,0/2,6 | W/Adj

That solve turned out to be pretty interesting, technique-wise. Cubeshape was suboptimal in movecount, but this way is much faster since it's 2gen. Then an OBL case that I think I learned from notkevin. On CP, I misaligned the bottom layer to force a better EP case. If I had started with 0,-2 before the J-perm, it would've given me W/Opp, which is one of my least favorite EPs. Instead, I get W/Adj, a pretty fast alg, and then move cancel in an E slice fix at the end. I didn't time this solve, but it flowed really well seemed pretty fast.

Next Scramble: (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(2, -2)/


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2015)

blade740 said:


> y2
> /2,0/-4,0/1,0/-4,0/3,0/ | Cubeshape
> 0,5/-2,1/2,-1/0,3/ | OBL
> 0,-3/0,-3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/0,-3/ | CP
> ...



Ooh, nice - yeah, I liked that cubeshape, but I actually didn't know that OBL (although I remember you showing me this case as part of that "good-half" subset you generated). I should learn it 

Time: 13.32, pretty locky, nothing very interesting.

z2 | I just liked doing the cubeshape better from this angle, 'tho it doesn't make much difference
2,0/0,1/-2,3/1,3/3,0/ | cubeshape
3,1/0,3/ | CO
-3,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO, seeing that the D layer corners would be solved, but not paying enough attention to the U layer to predict
/-3,-3/3,0/-3,-3/3,0/-3,-3/ | CP, seeing that it'll leave me with adj/adj (as opposed to W/adj, which is still fast, but not as fast )
-3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/1,3 | EP

Next Scramble: (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /


----------



## Sam N (Aug 20, 2015)

Scramble: (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / 

Time: 10.42 (should have been sub 10!) 

Solution: 

CSP: / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /

CP: (-2,-3) /

EO: (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) /

CP: (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / | miss- align top for nice J. 

EP: (0,-3) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / | cancel into bottom z perm from look ahead. (saw bottom z perm at CP)

AUF: (6, -5)

Overall a really nice solve. I locked up at EO which prevented the sub 10. 

Off topic question. Are there algs developed to solve EO+CP together? I've noticed about a handful of cases that can do this. It's probably not helpful to learn algs like this for EO cases such as (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) however it might have applications for other cases. 

Examples: 

Setup: (1,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / 

#1 Alg that does EO: (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / | left with bar on bottom adjacent swap on top for CP 

#2 Alg that does EP+CP: (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / | solves CP and EO 

I've been swapping between these two for a while now. Most of the EO algs that I use -including the first one in the setup- don't affect CP. This often times allows me to look ahead into what CP case I'll be getting while I'm at the EO step. If my CP is done while I'm at EO and I have the case presented above, I would do the first alg since it doesn't influence CP. This would allow me to preserve the solved corners and skip CP. If I don't have solved corners or I have a specific CP case, I'll often do the second alg since I find it easier to finger trick, and it sometimes solves CP for me in the process. There are a couple of other algs that I use as well, But I don't want to spam this thread with off topic info. If this has already been developed, I would love to see the thread. I've tried looking up EO+CP algs, but all I get are threads for the separate steps, nothing where they are done together.

Next Scramble: (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -4) 

I spot CSP! Scramble taken from qqtimer random state scramble generator.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 20, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Off topic question. Are there algs developed to solve EO+CP together?



Yes, David Woner started working on this years ago. There's some info available here. I linked straight to Lars' post with algs, but there's discussion throughout the thread. EDIT: alg list here


----------



## Sam N (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll look into that. I could take the nice ones and use them when the case pops up. 

Next Scramble: (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -4)


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Setup: (1,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) /
> 
> #1 Alg that does EO: (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / | left with bar on bottom adjacent swap on top for CP
> 
> #2 Alg that does EP+CP: (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / | solves CP and EO



Yay, glad to see you switching to real scrambles :3 Before I get to my solve (pretty bad - still don't know CSP, and so I did the wrong CS as a result), just wanted to show a shorter alg (that should be pretty easy to learn for you) on doing that EO case with no CP:

your alg with N/J CP: (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) /
alg with neutral CP: (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) /

Basically, it's just your alg with a cancelled N/J alg.



> Next Scramble: (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -4)



I wasn't going to post my solution, because it's so bad, but after thinking, there are some weird things I do, so I'll put it down. Most of the bad is because of the EP (I hate that case), so hopefully people can learn something from it.

CS: 2,0 / -2,0 / -2,-1 / 3,3 /
OBL: -3,-4 / -2,-2 / -4,-1 / 3,0 /
CP+switch layers: -6,1 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 6,-3 / #the misalign here means that I get opp/U (preserves two blocks on top, one on bottom) - misaligning the bottom isn't important because V will always lead to U, but the top prevents it from being W, which is worse than opp here)
EP (ew): 5,3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 0,-4 / 2,0 / -3,2 / 3,-3 / 6,0 / -3,-3

The OBL here is nice, because the case you might confuse it with is also pretty fast (probably faster, honestly) and has a similar setup: setting up with 0,-1 / 1,4 / 0,3 / (and do the inverse to solve).

A different solution, using my old CS "alg" (which happens to do CSP, as well ):
CSP: 0,-2 / 4,0 / 0,1 / 3,3 /
CO: 4,0 / 0,3 / 0,3 /
EO: 0,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
CP: 4,-3 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / # preserve dem blocks to get U/U rather than H/Z
EP: 0,1 / 5,-1 / -5,1 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -1,0 # alas, it's bad U/U

For the EP here, I probably wouldn't have done it exactly like that - it's just convenient that I did it that way. Doing the opp/opp alg from this angle not only prevents needless AUF, but also "solves" the U layer corners - so doing the 0,-3 adjust means that the ABF at the end is just -1,0.

Next scramble: (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2)


----------



## Sam N (Aug 23, 2015)

Scramble: (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2) 

Time: 13.59

Solution:

Inspection: z2 | I like this angel better. It doesn't change much. 

CS: (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

CO: (4,0) / (3,6) /

EO+CP: (2,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / | I saw CP during EO, so I canceled into that.

This it what it would look like without cancellations. Red text is where cancellations took place.

EO: (2,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / 

CP: / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3 / (-3,0) / (3,0) /

EP: (-3,6) / (3,0) /(-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / | use AJ-AJ to get H-perm and canceled a couple of moves as well. 

AUF: (-1,0) 

The solve turned out pretty well. The cancellations during EO+CP were really nice. 

Next Scramble: (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0)


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 24, 2015)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0)

CS: (1, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, 0) /

EO: (1, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / Could have done (0, 2) at the start, but that would have been an opp-adj, and I like 3-3 much better.

Parity CP: (3, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, 3) / I AUFed at the beginning to put one of the solved edges in the back where it would be preserved.

EP: (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 1)


----------



## Sam N (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's the next scramble: 

(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)

CSP cough cough.


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Sep 29, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> (0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)



Time: 23.851 (major fail)

Solution:
(-3, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / // Cube Shape
(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-6, -3) / // CO
(0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / // EO
(0, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / // CP
(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) // 2-look EP (this slowed me down)

Next: (-2, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /


----------



## blade740 (Sep 30, 2015)

> Next: (-2, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /



/4,0/0,-1/3,3/ | Cubeshape
-2,-3/2,-1/-2,1/0,3/2,-1/1,-2/-3,6/ | Sorta intuitive OBL. Not sure what I was doing here but it worked, I guess. 
2,0/3,-3/-3,3/ 1,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ 5,3 | PBL

That was a pretty cool solve.

Next: (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /


----------



## Sam N (Oct 3, 2015)

blade740 said:


> /4,0/0,-1/3,3/ | Cubeshape
> -2,-3/2,-1/-2,1/0,3/2,-1/1,-2/-3,6/ | Sorta intuitive OBL. Not sure what I was doing here but it worked, I guess.
> 2,0/3,-3/-3,3/ 1,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ 5,3 | PBL
> 
> That was a pretty cool solve.



Nice solution. I like the different approach. 


Scramble: (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /

Time: 8.22

I feel that this isn't a very legitimate time due to the fact that I unintentionally felt where parity was being made during the scramble ((-4, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) /). As a result, it made inspecting for CSP a lot easier. Disregarding the time, I think this is a nice scramble since it shows the potential CSP has.

CSP: / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (5,-2) / (-3,0) / 

CO: (-3,-1) /

EO: (1,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / 

CP: (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) /

EP: (4,3) / (3,0) / (-1,1) / (-2,1) /

AUF: (5,0) 

Off topic question, is there a thread for OBL/ PBL? I would like to look into that if it's been made. I've been struggling to find anything on the topic.

Next Scramble: (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5)


----------



## blade740 (Oct 4, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Off topic question, is there a thread for OBL/ PBL? I would like to look into that if it's been made. I've been struggling to find anything on the topic.



Not really, I've never gone as far as generating full alg sets for either. Mostly I'm using cases from here and here, though.



> Next Scramble: (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5)



3,2/0,3/0,3/ | cubeshape
-5,-3/-4,5/ | CO
6,-3/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ | EO
-2,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ 5,1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/3,6 | PBL


Next: (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -3)


----------



## Sam N (Oct 6, 2015)

Scramble: (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -3)

Time: 13.02

Inspection: y2

CS: (0,3) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /

CO: (1,0) / (0,-3) /

EO: (-6,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) /

CP: (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /

EP+AUF: (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,-2) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (2,3) 

Next: (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, -4) / (6, -3)


----------



## blade740 (Oct 6, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Next: (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, -2) / (6, -4) / (6, -3)



0,-3/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/ | cubeshape - I love this case, it's fast
0,-1/-2,1/-4,-1/ | OBL - I love this case too, it's also fast
6,4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP *
1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/ -1,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/6,-5 | EP

* I want to point out here that before performing the CP alg, I've already recognized the EP. With one 1x2 block on each layer, I know I'm going to have a U/U case. But because the R-perm and Gb are in the same group with this technique, and the layers line up when preserving the blocks, I know I'm going to have a "bad U's" (or "parallel U's") case. As I finish up the last turns of the CP algorithm I can already see the solved edges at UR and DL, so I can go straight into solving EP with no AUF and no pause for recognition. It's a little trick but it saves time. I didn't time the solve when I first did it, but it flows very well and ended up pretty fast.

Next: (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0)


----------



## Sam N (Oct 6, 2015)

Scramble: (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0)

Time: 13.98 

CS: (-3,0) / (-3,0) /

CO: (1,0) ./ (5,2) /

EO: (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / 

CP: (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / 

EP: (-3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / 

AUF: (-3.-5) 


Next Scramble: (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)



Spoiler



CSP can be used for the scramble I gave. It's quite interesting how there are two different angles that could be presented to the solver. You can do a z2 after scrambling it and present it that way. Depending how scallop is made, even or odd parity will be present once you get to cube-shape. (Odd Parity CS: (0,6) / solve scallop) (Even Parity CS: (2,-4) / solve scallop) I found I ended up doing even parity if the puzzle was presented to me with a z2. I just thought that this was interesting.


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 2, 2016)

Roux/Screw, watch out
Cs: (2,-4)/(4,0)/(1,2)/(-3,-3)/
1st block: (1,-3)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(1,-5)
2nd block: /(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(3, 0)/
Co+setting up edges opposite of each other: (-3,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(-3,3)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/
L2e: (-3,2)/(-5,1)/(6,0)/(5,0)
Ep skip yay

Next: (-2,3) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

jjone fiffier said:


> Roux/Screw, watch out
> Cs: (2,-4)/(4,0)/(1,2)/(-3,-3)/
> 1st block: (1,-3)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(1,-5)
> 2nd block: /(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(3, 0)/
> ...



Ooh, these solutions are always fun to look at  Thanks for going through it!



> Next: (-2,3) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /



z2
-4,0 / 2,-3 / 1,0 / -2,0 / -4,1 / 3,0 / # cubeshape bleh - I don't like this case, and I couldn't figure out anything nice to try to preserve either
1,6 / -1,-4 / 1,4 / # OBL yay it's a 3-slice; recognition is to try to make the state made after the 1,6 /, such that the lone corner and the ece block switch; you'll notice OBL's still a bit wip, given how D-heavy my solution here is
-4,-1 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 1,6 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 2,7 # PBL U/N, solved with two J/Js

man I love feeling like a wizard 

Next: (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -5)



Spoiler: spoilery hax



so, I bet most people will just do the obvious and do cubeshape with / 0,-2 / blah blah, BUT! If instead you add a -2, 2 before the slice, you actually can do CS + CO 

Eg, z2 2,-2 / 0,2 / 1,3 / 0,3 /


----------



## blade740 (Jan 3, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> man I love feeling like a wizard



Nice. 



not_kevin said:


> Next: (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -5)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't read your spoilery hax but luckily I do that cubeshape case stupidly. I didn't predict the skip in any way but I got an 8.56 first try. 

(z2) 2,-2/0,2/1,2/0,3/ CO
0,4/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ EO
4,1/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/ CP - nice and easy forced adj/adj
-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/-4,-1/6,0/ EP - no ADF because lolregulations

Next: (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 3, 2016)

Cs: -4,6/4,0/1,2/3,0/
I already saw my first block during cs so that was easy: 0,1/-3,0/0,6
2nd block is pretty straightforward: 3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0
Cp+forcing m2 for the last two white edges: 6,0/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/0,-3
Cancel into zperm: 2,-1/1,1/-4,-1/1,1/5,0

Next: (1,3) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,-1)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blade740 (Jan 3, 2016)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: (1,3) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,-1)



-3,1/0,-2/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ Cubeshape
3,-1/1,-2/-4,-1/ OBL like a boss. This was sorta semi-intuitive on the fly and it paid off.
0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ 1,0/3,-3/-3,3/ -1,0/3,0/3,3/3,0/0,3 While I'm doing stuff semi-intuitive on the fly..... J/J -> Uperm would've probably been faster. Still, the solve was a 13.47... not bad for literally making up algs as I'm solving, pretty much the whole time.



Next: (1, 6) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, -2) / (0, -4)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2016)

blade740 said:


> Next: (1, 6) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, -2) / (0, -4)



(0,4)/(1,0)/(2,0)/ 6 corners below
(3,0)/(-4,0)/(5,4)/(2,-3)/(-5,-4)/(0,3)/ cube
(-1,0)/(4,-2)/(5,2)/(3,0)/ rouxblocks
(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(-5,1)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(0,3) bottom layer 
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2// Hperm



next (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -5)


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

blade740 said:


> -3,1/0,-2/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ Cubeshape
> 3,-1/1,-2/-4,-1/ OBL like a boss. This was sorta semi-intuitive on the fly and it paid off.
> 0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ 1,0/3,-3/-3,3/ -1,0/3,0/3,3/3,0/0,3 While I'm doing stuff semi-intuitive on the fly..... J/J -> Uperm would've probably been faster. Still, the solve was a 13.47... not bad for literally making up algs as I'm solving, pretty much the whole time.


Wait but this is Jay's case, isn't it?

-3,1/0,-2/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ CS - what you did
3,-1/1,-2/-4,-1/ OBL - what you did; nice job figuring it out 
0,1/3,3/1,-2/-1,2/-3,-3/0,6 PBL



blade740 said:


> Next: (1, 6) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, -2) / (0, -4)



Not a great solution, got a 15.4 on it:
z2 -4,1 / 0,3 / -3,-1 / -3,0 / # cs, doing this to preserve the white CO bar on DL, and predict (because after z2 -4,1 / the corners are separated) that it's opp CO on top
0,-2 / -3,-3 / -1,2 / 0,3 / # OBL, learned from how Raul does single corner OBL
1,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 6,3 / #CP + swap layers, preserving blocks to get adj parity
0,6 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,-2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,-4 / 2,0 / -2,0 / -4,1 / 3,0 / -3,6 # EP, -/adj

Next: (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) /


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 3, 2016)

Cs: /1,-2/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/
1st block: 1,0/-3,0/-3,0/-3,6
2nd block: /-4,-1/3,0/-2,1/
Cp+forcing m2: 2,0/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/
L6e:0,2/1,1/3,0/0,-3/-1,0/3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0/3,0/6,0/6,0

Next: (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-3) / (-4,-2)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blade740 (Jan 3, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> Wait but this is Jay's case, isn't it?
> 
> -3,1/0,-2/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ CS - what you did
> 3,-1/1,-2/-4,-1/ OBL - what you did; nice job figuring it out
> 0,1/3,3/1,-2/-1,2/-3,-3/0,6 PBL



Aha! I totally forgot about that alg.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> next (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -5)



Oops, didn't see your post when I started writing mine, sorry for the hijack >.<

Solution:
z2 -4,-1 / 0,3 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 / # cubeshape, noting that there's a yellow corner bar on DL (preserved through the 2-gen shield/kite cubeshape solution)
0,3 / 3,0 / 4,1 / -1,-4 / # obl, bleh don't like this case, may be faster to just go to 3-edge swap
1,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / # cp, setting up for u/adj, which is faster for me than other alternatives
5,3 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / -3,0 / -4,6 # ep, u/adj



jjone fiffier said:


> Next: (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-3) / (-4,-2)



Solution:
-2,3 / 2,0 / -4,0 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / # cs, keeping DL bar alive; thought I was gonna have a CO skip, but the U layer corners in kite-scallop were opposite T__T
0,1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / # obl, welp at least this was easy 
-1,-3 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / # cp, set up for -/adj (aka, solve all the blocks, notice it'll be -/adj)
0,6 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,-2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,-4 / 2,0 / -2,0 / -4,1 / -3,0 / 6,0 / E2 # ep, doing the 6,6 by double-flicking the middle layer

Next: (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -4)


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 5, 2016)

Cs: /3,4/-4,3/-1,-2/-3,0/
1st block: 1,-3/3,-3
2nd block: /3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
Cp+ m2 for eo: 3,0/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/0,-3
L6e:/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,0 / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0)/(-3,0)

Jakob, y u stupid and no force operm?

Next: (4,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (5,0) / (4,-2) / (6,0)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blade740 (Jan 6, 2016)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: (4,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (5,0) / (4,-2) / (6,0)



2,0/0,4/1,2/0,3/ Cubeshape
0,1/3,0/-3,0/2,2/ OBL (I'll admit I didn't know this case before, but I do now! Thanks Shari/Michael! )
1,1/3,-3/-3,3/ Opp/opp CP
2,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/-3,1 Adj/Adj EP

Such fast. Such easy cases. I did a different solve at first (didn't know the OBL) but first try on the execution I did a low 7 on this one.

God, I love OBL.

Next: (4, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

blade740 said:


> 2,0/0,4/1,2/0,3/ Cubeshape
> 0,1/3,0/-3,0/2,2/ OBL (I'll admit I didn't know this case before, but I do now! Thanks Shari/Michael! )
> 1,1/3,-3/-3,3/ Opp/opp CP
> 2,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/-3,1 Adj/Adj EP
> ...


^___^

'Tho, I'm not a super big fan of the opp/opp corner OBL cases - what do you think of 0,3 / 3,0 / -2,1 / 3,0 / for that case (from the ABF in the scramble)?



blade740 said:


> Next: (4, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)



Solution 1 (17.617 bleh):
5,0 / 2,0 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 / # 2-gen cubeshape
-4,-4 / -2,1 / 3,0 / -4,-1 / # OBL, I'm okay with this execution
0,1 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -3,3 / # CP, -/J (nothing to preserve in D, switching layers here)
0,4 / -1,-1 / 6,0 / 1,1 / # EP part 1 (opp/opp to reduce to U/adj); this was a mistake, should've done 0,4 / 5,-1 / -5,1 / to fix the E slice
5,3 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 2,-3 # EP part 2 (U/adj + E flip)

Solution 2 (10.500 because I suck and can't sub-10):
y2 1,-4 / -2,0 / -4,1 / 3,0 / # cubeshape, preserving the yellow CEC block in DL
7,0 / -4,-1 / 3,0 / # OBL, one of Shari and my "core" cases, from when Shari first started doing full OBL
4,-5 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / # CP, somehow completely failing to recognize the A perm on bottom, so not choosing to solve T/A correctly
6,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / 7,1 / 5,-3 # EP, good U/U

Solution 3 (timed execution 10.649, I'm so bad at PBL):
y2 1,-4 / -2,0 / -4,1 / 3,0 / # same cubeshape as 2
7,0 / -4,-1 / 3,0 / # same OBL as 2
1,-2 (/ -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /) -4,2 (/ -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 0,6 /) 3,7 # PBL, T/A using 2 J/Js

Next: (1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2)


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 10, 2016)

/-4,0/1,2/-3,-3/ #cs
-5,3/0,3/0,3/ #co
0,-3/-4,-1/1,1/3,0/ #eo
-1,6/-3,-3/0,1/0,-2/0,4/0,-4/0,-2/0,5/3,3/ #parity cp
6,1/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/5,-3 #ep

next: (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> next: (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/



11.012
z2 / 0,1 / 3,-2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / # cubeshape, predicting and preserving UL corner pair
2,0 / 1,4 / # OBL
-1,5 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / # very very bad CP
1,-5 / 5,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 0,-3 / -1,-1 / -2,4 / 2,0 # W/W EP

For cubeshape, I chose the z2 solution because I liked it better than / 0,1 / 4,-3 / 2,1 / 3,0 /. I do think that the "standard" solution of / 0,1 / -2,3 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / is better, but I don't get to preserve much nice that way.

For CP, I made a big mistake of not checking the PBL more carefully - I didn't see any blocks, so I just assumed that any solution would be roughly the same. Although I "lucked out" a little bit in that W/W is probably the best parity/parity blockless EP, even slightly more inspection would've shown that not aligning the U layer would've given adj on top - and adj/W is way better than W/W. Further, if I really didn't care about preserving anything at all, then doing -1,5 is better because aligned CP is better than misaligned CP almost always.

TL;DR - a good start with a fairly dumb finish 

Next: (3, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (1, 0) /


----------



## Sam N (Mar 8, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> Next: (3, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (1, 0) /



Time: 6.86 (Yay for easy skips)

Cube-Shape: (0,-1) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / 

CO: (-5,0) / (-6, -3) / 

EO: (-6,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / 

CP: (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / 

AUF: (6,1) 

Pretty simple solution, It was quite a shock to see a sub 7 though, those rarely happen for me. 

Next Scramble: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0)


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> Time: 6.86 (Yay for easy skips)
> 
> Cube-Shape: (0,-1) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) /
> 
> ...



Nice skips! 

In Which Hacking Turns Out Poorly:
14.024
z2 3,0 / -3,-2 / 0,-2 / 0,2 / 0,-1 / 0,-3 / # cs + co - this case is easy to recognize 
-3,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,-1 / # adj/opp eo
6,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / # j/j cp leading to u/adj; could've instead done cpp to get Z/- if I still used that
0,6 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 6,0 / -1,0 # u/adj plus E flip

Next scramble: (3, 5) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) /


----------



## Cale S (Mar 16, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> Next scramble: (3, 5) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) /



1,-6 / -5,-2 / -2,0 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / 
1,3 / 6,-3 / 
-3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
-2,-6 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 
-4,1 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,-3

Next: (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0)


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1,-6 / -5,-2 / -2,0 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 /
> 1,3 / 6,-3 /
> -3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
> -2,-6 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
> ...



Yay PBL  As a minor thing (because I'm really bad at big D moves), you could've done y2 -5,0 / to start your solve off.

12.801, meh - I should clean and lube my Square-1 
y2 4,0 / 3,2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / # CS+CO, seen in inspection - I love easy cases 
2,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 1,1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / # 3-flip EO
-1,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / # CP + flip layers - thanks Rob  choosing this orientation because I saw the blocks on UL, and a block on DR
-4,1 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 0,-3 / 0,6 / 0,4 # u/adj + e flip

Next: (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)
wait lol this scramble is sillie


----------



## Sam N (Mar 19, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> Yay PBL  As a minor thing (because I'm really bad at big D moves), you could've done y2 -5,0 / to start your solve off.
> 
> 12.801, meh - I should clean and lube my Square-1
> y2 4,0 / 3,2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / # CS+CO, seen in inspection - I love easy cases
> ...



That algorithm for CP was actually very cool, I like it a lot actually. ^^

I also am quite impressed with your O-perm parity cases, they are a lot smoother than the algs I learned, so I might consider switching to them. great stuff!


Time: 13.42 (went over inspection though) 

Scramble: (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)

SETUP: y2

CSP: (2,1) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / 

CO: (1,0) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / 

EO: (5,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / 

CP: (2,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / 

EP: (-2,3) / ( 3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (6,0) / 

AUF: (2,0) 

Pretty cool use of CSP, I went over inspection though. Still need to work on that when I have the time.

Next Scramble: (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## Cale S (Mar 19, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> Next Scramble: (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)



y2 -2,0 / 0,-4 / -2,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 /
3,2 / 0,-3
/ -2,1 / -3,0 / -4,-1 / 
0,3 / 0,3 / 1,-2 / 2,-1 / -3,3 /
-2,4 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,-5 / 5,0 / -3,6 / 6,0 / -1,1

Next: (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (1, -4) / (-3, -1) / (5, 0) /


----------



## blade740 (Mar 19, 2016)

> Next: (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (1, -4) / (-3, -1) / (5, 0) /



2,0/-2,-1/4,0/0,1/3,3/ cubeshape
3,2/0,3/0,3/ CO
-3,0/1,1/ EO (CP SKIP)
-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/3,0/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/3,4 U/Z


Next: (-2, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)


----------



## Sam N (Mar 19, 2016)

blade740 said:


> 2,0/-2,-1/4,0/0,1/3,3/ cubeshape
> 3,2/0,3/0,3/ CO
> -3,0/1,1/ EO (CP SKIP)
> -1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/3,0/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/3,4 U/Z
> ...



CS: (-2,-4) / (-4,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / 

CO: (-3,2) / 

EO: (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / 

CP: (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / 

EP: (4,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (6,0) / 

AUF: (2,3) 

NEXT (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, -2)


----------



## Cale S (Mar 19, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> NEXT (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, -2)



2,2 / 0,2 / 4,4 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 /
1,0 / -1,-1 / 6,-3 / -2,-5 
/ 3,0 / 3,-3 / -1,2 / 1,-2 / 3,0 / -3,3 / 
3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,-3

Next: (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) /


----------



## blade740 (Mar 20, 2016)

> Next: (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) /



2,-3/-2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ ----- Cubeshape
z2 ----- CO
0,5/-3,0/4,1/-4,-1/3,0/ ----- EO
3,1/3,3/1,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/ ----- Parity CP
0,-4/3,0/0,1/0,-3/0,-1/-3,0/0,1/0,-3/0,6/0,-3 ----- Uperm on bottom + E slice fix

Next: (4, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2)


----------



## Sam N (Mar 23, 2016)

Scramble: (4, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2)

Here is a funny solution I found when messing around with the scramble


CSP: (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (2,-2) / (-2,0) / (1,2) / (3,0) / 

CO: (-3,1) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / 

EO+CP: (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / 

AUF: (2,0)

It wasn't my initial attempt to the solve, but that was fairly boring and strait forward, this seems more interesting. 

Next Scramble: (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1, -5) / (0, -2) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) /



Spoiler



this scramble changes parity like 3 times haha, it's pretty cool actually.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 15, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> Scramble: (4, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2)
> 
> Here is a funny solution I found when messing around with the scramble
> 
> ...


/(2,0)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ //cubeshape
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2))/(-1,-1)/(0,-2) // first roux block
(-2,0)/(6,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/ // second roux block
(-3,0)/(1,1)/(6,0)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/(-4,3) //L2E
/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(-3,3)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(3,-3) // CP
/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(2,0)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(0,-2)/(0,2)/(-1,4)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(-2,0)/(-1,-1)/(1,4)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,-1)/(0,1) //EP

yep, I use roux

next: (-3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-3,4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (0,-2) /


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2016)

/ (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) / ||Cubeshape
(-2,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,1) / ||CO + EO
(0,1) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / ||CP
(-2,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / ||adj-adj
(3,-3) / (-6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) ||Parity

(0,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) /


----------



## Lid (Apr 15, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> (0,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) /



/-2,-1/0,2/-1,-2/0,-3/ || CS
-3,-1/2,6/ || OBL
6,1/3,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/ || CP - JJ with flip
0,2/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/2,-3 || EP - Occw/op

nExT: (-3, 2) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## blade740 (Apr 16, 2016)

> nExT: (-3, 2) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)



/0,4/1,0/-3,-3/ | Cubeshape
-3,-1/-2,-5/ | CO, setup for adj/adj EO
3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ | EO
4,1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | J/J CP, forced opp/opp
3,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/2,3 | EP

Next: (4, 3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2016)

blade740 said:


> Next: (4, 3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0)


2,-1/0,4/-1,4/-3,0/ [cubeshape]
1,0/0,3/0,3/ [CO]
/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ [EO]
0,-4/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ [CP]
0,1/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,-3 [EP]
Next: (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/


----------



## Lid (Apr 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Next: (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/



/0,6/-2,-1/-3,0/ || CS
-4,0/-2,-5/ || CO + CP
2,-1/3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/ || special EO
-2,1/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/-1,0 || EP (op/op)

next: (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)


2,-4/6,-2/-4,0/1,3/3,0/
0,1/0,-3/
5,2/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/
/3,-4/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
0,1/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-5,-5/-4,0/-3,0/0,3/0,-3)/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/0,-3/0,6/6,0
n e x t : (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> n e x t : (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)


3-4/02/0-2/01/03/ CS+P
-3-4/6-3/ block
-21/-33/-30/30/ L6C
2-4/30/11/-4-1/30/-30/11/-4-1/-60/34 L6E

next: (1, 0) / (3, 6) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Sam N (Apr 17, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 3-4/02/0-2/01/03/ CS+P
> -3-4/6-3/ block
> -21/-33/-30/30/ L6C
> 2-4/30/11/-4-1/30/-30/11/-4-1/-60/34 L6E
> ...



CS: (-4,-3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /
CO: (4,0) / (-3,6) /
EO: (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /
CP: (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3)
EP: Skipped

Next Scramble:

(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Apr 17, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> Next Scramble: (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) /



-4,0/-5,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ || CS
-5,0/6,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ || CO + EO
1,1/3,-3/-3,3/1,-3/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/6,0 || PBL (Ga+J)

next: (6, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) /


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2016)

Lid said:


> -4,0/-5,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ || CS
> -5,0/6,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ || CO + EO
> 1,1/3,-3/-3,3/1,-3/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/6,0 || PBL (Ga+J)
> 
> next: (6, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) /


0,-5/-1,2/0,1/0,-2/-2,-1/3,3/ [CS {couch/right fist}]
6,2/ [CO {adj/adj}]
3,-3/1,1/ [EO {opp/opp}]
0,5/0,3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/ [CP {adj/opp}]
6,0/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/0,-1/-3,0/6,-5 [EP {solved/Cwu}]
pretty easy slove
next: (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2016)

y2
(0,1) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,1) / (3,0) / |CS
(3,-1) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / |CO + preserve blocks
(5,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / |wizard s***
(6,5) / (-2,1) / |reduce to N-perm
(-1,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3)/ (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) |bad N-perm + flip

Next: (-5,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0)


----------



## EMI (Apr 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> y2
> (0,1) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,1) / (3,0) / |CS
> (3,-1) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / |CO + preserve blocks
> (5,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / |wizard s***
> ...



-2,0/0,-3/
0,-5/0,-3/
3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/
0,1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/
4,0/0,-1/0,-3/5,0/-5,0/0,3/6,1/6,0/-4,3

Next: (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## Lid (Apr 17, 2016)

EMI said:


> 4,0/0,-1/0,-3/5,0/-5,0/0,3/6,1/6,0/-4,3


yuck, here is another way to do that: -2,0/0,-1/0,-3/-1,0/1,-2/0,-1/0,-3/-1,0/3,1



EMI said:


> Next: (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)


y2 -4,0/0,-2/1,0/-4,0/3,0/ || CS
1,-3/3,0/-3,6/ || CO
2,-1/3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/ || EO
6,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/1,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/2,-2 || PBL (U/J)

next: (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, -2) / (-3, 0)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 20, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, -2) / (-3, 0)



-3,-1 / -4,0 / 0,1 / 4,6 / -1,-2 / -3,0 /
1,6 / -3,0 / -1,2 / 1,-2 / 3,-3 / 
0,6 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / 
1,-5 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -1,0

Next: (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (2, -2)


----------



## Lid (Apr 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (2, -2)


4,0/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/ ||CS
0,-4/3,0/ || CO
-2,-5/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ || EO (standard swap)
5,3/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ || CP+parity (JJ)
-2,3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,3 || U/U (good)
or with normal CP:
3,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ || CP (JJ)
-1,6/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/0,-2/-2,0/0,2/0,-4/2,0/-2,0/-4,1/3,0/-3,3 || EP (adj in D)

next: (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, -4)


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 21, 2016)

/(2,1)/(-3,4)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ cs
(0,-1)/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/ co
(4,-2)/(-4,-1)/(1,1)/(3,0)/ eo
(-1,0)/(-3,-3)/(0,3)/(-3,-3)/(0,3)/(-3,-3)/ cp
(1,0)/(0,-1)/(0,-3)/(5,0)/(-5,0)/(0,3)/(0,1)/(2,3) ep
Pretty straightforward.
next: (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> next: (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)



-2,-1 / 0,2 / 2,4 / -1,0 / -3,0 /
-2,-3 / -1,2 /
1,-2 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
-2,4 / 5,-1 / -5,1 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / -5,-2 / 6,0 / -1,6

Next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5)


----------



## blade740 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5)



/-1,0/1,2/0,3/ Cubeshape
-4,6/1,-2/5,-1/-3,0/ OBL LIKE A BOSS (plus a CP skip)
-3,0/-3,0/1,1/2,-1/ -5,-2/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/6,0/-4,3 lame EP, something nice would've made this solve amazing.

Next: (1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (4, -3)


----------



## Lid (Apr 21, 2016)

blade740 said:


> Next: (1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (4, -3)


-2,0/0,5/-4,3/-2,-1/-3,0/ || CS
-1,0/0,3/0,3/ || CO
-2,-3/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ || EO (I+L)
/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ || CP (JJ)
-1,-1/1,0/3,0/0,-5/0,5/-3,0/-1,0/3,-2 || EP (adj/op)
Nothing special ...

next: (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) /


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) /



2,0 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,1 / 3,3 /
-2,-3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 /
0,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
-2,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,0

Next: (-2, 6) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) /


----------



## Cale S (Apr 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: (-2, 6) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) /



just trying out this no parity method

-1,-3 / 2,0 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 / *cubeshape*
-2,0 / -3,0 / 2,-1 / *EO*
0,1 / 3,3 / *barrel-barrel*
-3,-4 / 4,2 / 2,6 / 0,6 / -4,0 / *group bottom layer*
-4,0 / 4,0 / -4,0 / -2,0 / -2,0 / -4,0 / *group top layer*
-4,0 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 3,0 *reduced finish*

Next: (0, 2) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, -2) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> next: (0, 2) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, -2) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)



y2 1,0/-2,-3/2,0/-2,0/1,0/-3,-3/ || CS
-2,3/0,-3/0,-3/ || CO (solves CP also)
-1,-1/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ || EO (LI)
0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/-1,6 || EP (U/Z)

next: (0, 2) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)


Spoiler: My solution to my scamble



0,2/2,0/-3,4/-1,-2/0,-3/ || CS
0,-1/0,3/ || CO (solves CP also)
1,4/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ || EO (solves D at the same time, usual EO leaves op/adj)
0,3/-3,0/-1,0/0,3/1,0/3,0/-1,0/0,-3/ || EP (Uccw with block on the back)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> just trying out this no parity method
> 
> -1,-3 / 2,0 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 / *cubeshape*
> -2,0 / -3,0 / 2,-1 / *EO*
> ...


1,0/-1,0/-2,0/-0,2/2,0/-2,-1/3,3/ [sofa-kite]
6,-4/ [adj/adj]
-3,3/3,0/1,1/2,5/ [adj/adj + swap E layer]
-3,1/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ [adj/adj]
-2,6/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ [EP minus parity]
2,0/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/6,3/6,0/ [parity + fix E layer]

*n*_e_xt: (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> *n*_e_xt: (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)



/-1,0/-2,-2/0,1/3,3/ || CS (bad pawns)
1,-2/ || CO
0,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO (normal 1+1)
5,0/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ || CP + parity
0,3/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0 || EP (Ucw top)

next: see 2 posts above


----------



## Sam N (Apr 29, 2016)

Scramble: (0, 2) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)

CS: (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) / 
CO: (1,0) / (-1,2) / 
EO: (4,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / 
CP: SKIPPED
EP: (-3,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / 

NEXT: (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -5) / (1, -4)


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> NEXT: (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -5) / (1, -4)



/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ || CS (5-1/pair)
0,2/0,-3/ || CO
6,-3/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ || EO (LI)
5,5/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ || CP (J in D, PBL=Ucw/K so I know I'll get Ucw/adj as EP here)
0,1/3,3/1,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/0,5/3,3/3,3 || EP (Ucw/adj)

alt ending with CPP instead:
-4,-3/3,3/1,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/ || CPP (-4 to get good Us)
1,-3/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-5,1/5,3

next: (1, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -1) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) /


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 29, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> Scramble: (0, 2) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
> 
> CS: (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) /
> CO: (1,0) / (-1,2) /
> ...


/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ [slash->scallop/kite]
-3,-1/3,0/ [1/1]
/0,3/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/ [adj/adj]
6,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ [adj/adj]
6,-2/-3,-3/0,-1/0,-2/0,-4/0,-4/-4,0/-2,0/-5,0/-3,-3/6,-3 [adj/ccwu]

nexxxxxxt: (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/

e: why does this always happen -.-


----------



## Cale S (May 1, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (1, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -1) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) /



/ 4,6 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / *cubeshape*
-2,-3 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / *DL and DR blocks*
6,0 / 0,3 / 1,-2/ 2,-1 / -3,3 / -3,6 / *EOCP + swap layers*
/ 1,1 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / -1,6 *Z perm
*
Next: (4, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4)


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> / 4,6 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / *cubeshape*
> -2,-3 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / *DL and DR blocks*
> 6,0 / 0,3 / 1,-2/ 2,-1 / -3,3 / -3,6 / *EOCP + swap layers*
> / 1,1 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / -1,6 *Z perm
> ...


-3,-2/2,0/0,4/0,1/0,3/ {kite shield (ew)}
3,-4/ {adj/adj (lol)}
-3,-3/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/ {3/3 (ew)}
0,3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ {adj/adj []}
0,3/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/3,3/3,0/-1,-1/4,0/0,6/5,0 {U/U []}
next: (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## Lid (May 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> next: (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)



z2 0,1/0,-2/-1,0/0,2/1,2/0,3/ || CS (fist/kite)
-1,0/-3,-3/ || OBL
-5,-2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ || CP (JJ)
-1,-3/-3,-3/2,-1/-2,0/-2,0/0,-4/4,0/0,-2/-2,0/-3,0/-3,-3/-3,6 || EP (adj/Ucw with flip, own alg)

alt with CPP
-3,1/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ || CP with parity (JJ)
-3,2/0,-5/3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/-1,2/3,-5 || EP (W/op with flip)

nExT: (0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) /

extra:


YouCubing said:


> -3,-2/2,0/0,4/0,1/0,3/ {kite shield (ew)}


You can do this instead since the middle is flipped: z2 -2,3/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/



YouCubing said:


> 0,3/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/3,3/3,0/-1,-1/4,0/0,6/5,0 {U/U []}


ewwww, 5 twists instead of 9: -1,2/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,6/-3,-2


----------



## YouCubing (May 2, 2016)

Lid said:


> ewwww, 5 twists instead of 9: -1,2/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,6/-3,-2


yeah I haven't gotten around to learning U/U.


Lid said:


> nExT: (0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) /


6,0/3,2/-4,3/-1,-2/-3,0/
-3,-1/
0,3/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/
-4,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/6,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/
-2,-1/1,-2/-4,0/0,3/1,0/3,-2/-4,0/-4,0/-2,2/-1,0/0,-3/6,0/0,6/-4,4 (W/solved I got from Sarah's site, it seems really fun)

nextie: (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## Lid (May 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> nextie: (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/



0,-2/2,0/0,-2/-1,4/-3,0/ || CS
4,-3/-4,5/ || CO
-3,3/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ || EO (LI)
-4,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-4,-1/3,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/-1,-2 || PBL (T/U)

neXt: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)


----------



## Lid (May 6, 2016)

Lid said:


> neXt: (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)


doing my own scamble:
y2 /-2,0/0,4/-1,-2/-3,-3/ || CS
0,2/6,3/ || CO
0,6/3,0/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/-3,0/ || EO
-3,-5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ || CP (JJ, forcing good U/U)
-2,3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,-3 || EP (U/U)

next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (2, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (May 7, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (2, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)



(0,-1) / (2,-1) / (3,-2) / (-4,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / [CS]
(4,0) / (3,0) [CO]
(0,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / [EO]
(-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / [CP]
(1,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (-1,-2) [EP] (i know my EP takes ages to do)

Next: (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)


----------



## Lid (May 7, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> [EP] (i know my EP takes ages to do)


Can I suggest you at least do the CO correctly instead of swapping layers at the end?
A simple 2 look solution for the EP you got: solve the O with an O/op, that will leave you with a Uperm to solve.



Tommy Kiprillis said:


> Next: (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)


z2 -1,0/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ || CS
-5,0/-4,-4/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ || CO+EO
-1,3/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ || CP
/3,0/0,-4/1,0/0,2/4,4/2,0/0,-1/3,0/0,-3/0,4/0,-3/3,-3 || EP (Ucw/W )

next: (3, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -5) / (4, -3) /


----------



## Cale S (May 10, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (3, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -5) / (4, -3) /



z2 6,6 / 3,0 / 0,-4 / -4,1 / 3,0 /
4,-3 / -1,0 / 3,3 /
-3,-4 / -4,0 / 2,-2 / 0,-4 / -2,2 /
-2,0 / -3,0 / 3,-3 / 6,0 / 6,0

I think this no parity approach actually has potential...

Next: (0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (0, -4) /


----------



## Sam N (May 10, 2016)

Cale S said:


> z2 6,6 / 3,0 / 0,-4 / -4,1 / 3,0 /
> 4,-3 / -1,0 / 3,3 /
> -3,-4 / -4,0 / 2,-2 / 0,-4 / -2,2 /
> -2,0 / -3,0 / 3,-3 / 6,0 / 6,0
> ...



What approach is this? I have not seen it before. Is there a thread on it?


----------



## Cale S (May 10, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> What approach is this? I have not seen it before. Is there a thread on it?


I got the idea from this video, I'm still working on some details to make it speedsolvable


----------



## Cale S (May 22, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: (0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (0, -4) /


/ -1,-2 / -3,6 / -4,0 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / *cubeshape*
1,0 / -3,0 / -1,0 / 3,3 / *EO + barrel-barrel*
1,0 / 0,-2 / 2,4 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 0,-2 / *edge-corner groups*
1,2 / 6,-3 / 3,3 / 6,3 / 5,-2 * reduced finish*

Next: (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) /


----------



## Lid (May 22, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) /



0,1/3,0/ || CS
1,-3/-3,0/ || CO
6,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ ||CP (force M2 EO)
2,-3/1,1/ || EO
2,5/-3,0/1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-1/0,-5 || EP (W/adj no flip)

next: (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3)


----------



## Lid (May 26, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3)


-4,1/4,0/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/ || CS (bad fists)
0,5/-2,-2/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ || CO (1t) & EO (1+1, normal)
3,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ || CP
0,1/-1,-1/0,6/1,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,0 || EP (bad UU)

next: (1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) /


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

-4,2/1,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ # cs
1,3/0,3/0,3/ # co
3,3/-1,-1/ # eo
0,-5/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/ # cp
1,3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,6 # ep

next: (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/


----------



## Lid (Jan 27, 2017)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> next: (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/


/2,4/1,0/-4,0/3,0/ || CS
1,3/ || CO
0,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ || EO
/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ || CP
6,3/-3,0/1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-1/-3,-5 || EP (even W/adj)

next: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 27, 2017)

Hoping it's ok for someone who's not very fast to take part...

scramble: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)

My solve:
/-2,-5/-1,0/0,-2/-1,0/2,2/1,2/-3,-3/ || Cube shape
0,-1/0,3/ || CO
-3,0/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/ || EO
-3,0/3,0/0,-3/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/ || CP
/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/ || EP (note the initial slice, which could cancel with the end of CP)
0,-1/6,6/-3,0/3,0/1,2/-2,3/-2,3/-2,5/4,0/0,1/3,5/-3,0/2,3/-2,4/ || Parity
/6,0/0,6/-1,3 || restore cube shape (again, note the initial slice)

Horribly inefficient, I know...

next: (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/

Edit: as 1973486 pointed out, I did an extra slash at the end of the scramble. So I've added a slash to the start of my solution, to make it work...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 27, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Hoping it's ok for someone who's not very fast to take part...
> 
> scramble: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
> 
> ...


6,0/4,0/5,0/-2,0/3,3/ [CS]
0,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ [CO]
4,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ [EO]
0,-3/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ [CP]
4,6/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,3 [EP]
ridiculously easy, probably would sub10 if I timed it

nexteroni: (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/


----------



## Sam N (Jan 27, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> nexteroni: (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/



CS: (-1,-3) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (2,1) /(-1,0) / (-3,0) /

CO: (-2,0) / (-3,0) /

EO: (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) /

CP: (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /

EP: (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0)

Next Scramble: (0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Raptor56 said:


> CS: (-1,-3) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (2,1) /(-1,0) / (-3,0) /
> 
> CO: (-2,0) / (-3,0) /
> 
> ...


csp: 2-1/2-3/21/3/
layer-e: -3-1/33/-21/-1-1/
pll+1: -51/-42/1-2/3/-12/41/-3/3/3-3/6/-1-3

Accidentally a full layer on D, step 2 was kinda lucky here.

(-2, 0) / (2, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 28, 2017)

(-2, 0) / (2, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2)[/QUOTE]

CS: 2,4 / -4,0 / 3,0 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
OBLCP: -2,3 / 3,-3 / -3,0 / -4,-1 / 
U/U: -5,4 / 5,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 0,6 / -1,0

Next: (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, -1)


----------



## Lid (Jan 28, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Next: (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, -1)


4,-1/2,0/-2,2/-1,-2/-3,-3/ || CSP
-3,-1/0,3/0,3/ || CO
1,1/0,-3/0,-3/-1,-1/1,4/0,3/ || EO
0,3/-1,2/-2,-2/3,0/0,-3/-1,2/-2,-2/-3,0/6,0/-1,-3 || Aperm in D

next: (0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) /


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Hoping it's ok for someone who's not very fast to take part...
> 
> scramble: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
> 
> ...



I think you did a slash at the end of the scramble.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) /



z2 /-1,-2/2,0/-2,-1/3,3/ CSP (don't know any)
4,6/ CO
3,6/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ EO
-2,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/ Setup to double J
-4,-1/-3,0/-3,-3/-3,0/0,-2 J-J+6,6

Next: (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I think you did a slash at the end of the scramble.



Ah -- yes. You're right. Actually, I think I probably always do that -- a habit I need to break...


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Ah -- yes. You're right. Actually, I think I probably always do that -- a habit I need to break...



Yeah I used to do that until someone mentioned a scramble being different and I realised there wasn't a slash at the end of every scramble


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> z2 /-1,-2/2,0/-2,-1/3,3/ CSP (don't know any)
> 4,6/ CO
> 3,6/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ EO
> -2,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/ Setup to double J
> ...


-4,0/0,3/2,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ [CS]
-3,-4/4,1/ [OBL]
5,6/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ [CPP]
1,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,3/-1,-1/0,-3/-5,-5/5,3 [EP and swap layers]
think I got that right
nextnextnext: (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 5,6/-3,0/-3,0/-5,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,0/ [CPP]


If you do the mirrorverse you get an EP skip but I've never bothered to learn the alg.


----------



## Lid (Feb 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> next: (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)


0,2/2,0/0,-2/1,0/0,3/ || CS
-4,0/0,3/ || CO
-2,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ || EO (L/L)
5,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-2,3/3,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/-4,-2 || PBL (Y/L)

next: (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (-1, 0)


----------



## Kestin (Feb 7, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (-1, 0)



-5,-3/-2,0/2,-3/-2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ CS
-4,0/0,-3/0,-3/ CO
-2,-5/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0 EO
-6,4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ CP
0,5/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/0,-3/0,6/0,4 EP

Next: (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

1,-3/-3,-3/-1,-2/-4,0/3,6/-2,0/3,0/2,4/1,2/-3,-3/ CS
0,5/3,0/ CO
1,4/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ EO
2,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ CP
6,0/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/0,3/ EP
*z2* 2,0/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/0,3 Parity

Yes, it's horrible (the beginner cs) and I don't know either if I can use z2 for square-1 but this is my level right now

Next scramble: (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/



6,0/-4,2/-1,0/-3,-3/ CS
1,-3/ CO
2,5/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ EO
2,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ PBL pt 1
4,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/-4,4 PBL pt 2

Next: (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> 6,0/-4,2/-1,0/-3,-3/ CS
> 1,-3/ CO
> 2,5/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ EO
> 2,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ PBL pt 1
> ...


0,4/0,1/4,-3/-1,-2/-3,0/ [CS]
1,-3/0,-3/ [CO]
/-1,-1/-3,1/0,3/1,0/-3,0/-1,0/0,-3/1,0/3,0/3,0/5,-1/0,6/0,1 [L3E]
weird solve, first time I've ever done anything like the last step
neckst: (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 0,4/0,1/4,-3/-1,-2/-3,0/ [CS]
> 1,-3/0,-3/ [CO]
> /-1,-1/-3,1/0,3/1,0/-3,0/-1,0/0,-3/1,0/3,0/3,0/5,-1/0,6/0,1 [L3E]
> weird solve, first time I've ever done anything like the last step
> neckst: (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/



Misscramble no last slice (but you could just put a slice on the start of solution)

I have no idea if that bit at the end works.


----------



## Lid (Feb 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> neckst: (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/


z2 /-1,0/2,0/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ || CSP-even
0,-1/0,-3/0,-3/ || CO
4,4/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ || EO
/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ || CP
-2,1/0,3/-1,0/0,3/1,0/2,2/0,1/0,3/1,0/-3,0/5,3 || EP-W/adj-even

neeeXXT: (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) /

here is my solution to this one, scrambled correctly:


1973486 said:


> Next: (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /


z2 /0,4/1,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ || CSP-even
1,-3/6,3/ || CO
-1,-3/3,0/1,3/0,-1/0,1/-1,0/0,-3/3,0/6,0/0,3 || L3E (U2 M' U2 M)


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 28, 2017)

Lid said:


> neeeXXT: (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) /



z2 0,-1/-3,2/-1,0/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ CS
-5,6/ CO (probably a way to avoid it by modifying CS but I couldn't find it)
0,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,-1/-4,-1/ EO
/-5,1/5,-1/ opp-opp
0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,-2 CP/PBL/whatever

With different EO there's also V/J and N/J->adj-adj.

Next: (1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, -4) / (0, -1) / (2, -2) /



Spoiler: solution to next scramble with Lin (kind of)



-2,0/0,-2/-2,0/1,2/-3,-3/ CS
3,5/ FB
1,-2/3,0/ SB
-3,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,-1/1,1/-6,0/2,3 1-1 and opp-opp cancel


----------



## Lid (Mar 1, 2017)

1973486 said:


> z2 0,-1/-3,2/-1,0/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ CS
> -5,6/ CO (probably a way to avoid it by modifying CS but I couldn't find it)
> 0,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,-1/-4,-1/ EO
> /-5,1/5,-1/ opp-opp
> ...


Don't know how you scambled, but your solution don't work, z2 (0,-1) is not possible to start with.
Scambled shaped should be line/5-1(lefty), not right-fist/muffin.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 1, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Next: (1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, -4) / (0, -1) / (2, -2) /



y2 (-2, -2)/(0, 2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -3)/ CSP-even
(1, 0)/(3, 3)/ CO
(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/ EO
(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, 3) EP

Next: (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

uyneb2000 said:


> Next: (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)



/0,-2/0,-4/-1,0/-3,-3/ CS
0,5/ CO
0,-3/1,1/ EO
-4,-3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
0,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/
3,0/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/ EP
-3,1/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/-2,0/3,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/ opp parity
0,-1/6,6/6,-3 finish

That was a nice start. Shame about parity.

Next: (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Next: (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/




-20/40/21/3/ CS
-20/36/ CO (OBL done due to skip)
0-4/-30/-3-3/-30/ CP
01/5-1/-51/OPP-OPP slice flip
-20/0-3/-10/30/10/03/-10/-30/30 EP

EDIT: next one (3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)


----------



## Lid (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> next one (3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)


1,-2/0,-4/-1,0/-3,-3/ || CS
1,0/-3,0/3,6/ || CO
0,-3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ || CP!
4,0/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/-4,6 || EO+forced EP skip

next..: (1,6)/(3,0)/(2,-1)/(0,-3)/(-2,-5)/(6,-4)/(0,-3)/(-1,0)/(6,-4)/(4,0)/(-3,0)/(-5,-2)


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> 0-1/5-1/-51/OPP-OPP slice flip


I don't think that quite works -- is there a move missing, maybe...?


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lid said:


> Don't know how you scambled, but your solution don't work, z2 (0,-1) is not possible to start with.
> Scambled shaped should be line/5-1(lefty), not right-fist/muffin.



Yeah I have no idea either


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> I don't think that quite works -- is there a move missing, maybe...?





1973486 said:


> Yeah I have no idea either


 Edited it  silly typo


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lid said:


> next..: (1,6)/(3,0)/(2,-1)/(0,-3)/(-2,-5)/(6,-4)/(0,-3)/(-1,0)/(6,-4)/(4,0)/(-3,0)/(-5,-2)





-20/-34/-23/21/30/ CS
4-3/ CO
22/30/-30/11/30/-30/ EO
-10/-30/33/0-3/06/-30/33/0-3/ CP
M2 D M2 D' M2 Reduce to adj parity plus flip
then adj parity

REALLY BAD SOLVE
REALLY REALLY BAD

Next: (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> /0,-2/0,-4/-1,0/-3,-3/ CS
> 0,5/ CO
> 0,-3/1,1/ EO
> -4,-3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
> ...



If you misalign U in CP you go straight to opp parity


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Edited it  silly typo



I was responding to Lid on the last page


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Edited it  silly typo


Sorry to bug you, but it still doesn't seem to work... I'm only persisting because I want to find out what that opp-opp slice flip does!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

1973486 said:


> If you misalign U in CP you go straight to opp parity


Nice tip! Thank you!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Sorry to bug you, but it still doesn't seem to work... I'm only persisting because I want to find out what that opp-opp slice flip does!


Haha i'm dumb, there was another mistake, i rechecked the solution now and edited it again, it must work now. Do try


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Haha i'm dumb, there was another mistake, i rechecked the solution now and edited it again, it must work now. Do try


 Almost! The start of the EP just needs to be fixed to account for the change in the previous line, I think. But in any case, I was able to see how you did that opp-opp flip, which was helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Next: (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)



-4,0/-1,0/0,-3/-3,0/ CS
3,-4/ CO
0,-5/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/1,0/-1,-1/ EO
0,1/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/6,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
0,-4/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/ EP
1,0/6,6/-3,0 Set up to Opp Parity
/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/-2,0/3,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/ opp parity


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Almost! The start of the EP just needs to be fixed to account for the change in the previous line, I think. But in any case, I was able to see how you did that opp-opp flip, which was helpful. Thanks!


Glad it was helpful! and i only checked it over and over till the EP stage actually haha


----------



## Lid (Mar 3, 2017)

Since bubbagrub didn't post a new scamble I took a random one.
(1, 0) / (2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /

z2 0,-4/0,2/0,-4/2,1/0,3/ | CS
6,2/ | CO
4,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | EO
3,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/5,-4/3,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/0,1 | PBL (Acw/T)

next: (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 3, 2017)

Lid said:


> Since bubbagrub didn't post a new scamble I took a random one.
> (1, 0) / (2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /
> 
> z2 0,-4/0,2/0,-4/2,1/0,3/ | CS
> ...


0,2/3,3/ [did someone say barrel/barrel]
-1,0/0,3/ [CO]
6,-3/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/ [EO]
-3,0/3,0/-3,0/-3,3/-3,0/3,0/ [J/solved]
-5,4/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,3 [adj/adj]
really easy
txen: (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)


----------



## Lid (Mar 4, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> txen: (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)


0,-4/0,4/-2,-1/3,3/ | CS (6/pair)
1,-3/0,-3/ | CO
0,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO (L/L)
-1,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ | CP (JX)
-2,6/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/-1,0 | EP (adj/adj)
also an easy one

NeXt: (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0) /


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

(0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0) /

42/2-2/0-1/33/ |CSP
43/2-1/11/-1-4/-3/3/ |layer-e
14/2-4/41/-4-1/14/-3/5 |PLL+1

Next: (-3, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) /


----------



## Sam N (Mar 6, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0) /
> 
> 42/2-2/0-1/33/ |CSP
> 43/2-1/11/-1-4/-3/3/ |layer-e
> ...



CSP: (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (-3.-3) /
(you can get a EO skip if you do (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (-3.-3) /)

CO: (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /
EO: (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) /
CP: (0,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) /
EP: (0,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (2,0)

Next Scramble: (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0)

EDIT: added a slash and fixed a typo


----------



## Lid (Mar 6, 2017)

Raptor56 said:


> Next Scramble: (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0)


1,-1/-2,0/0,1/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/ | CSP-even
0,5/ | CO
-2,-5/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO-1+1
2,-4/3,-3/0,6/4,1/2,-1/-3,-3/3,-5 | PBL (J/R)

next: (0, 2) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) /


----------



## chronondecay (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi all, first example solve here.



Lid said:


> next: (0, 2) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) /



-4,0/-2,3/2,-3/2,1/3,0/ [CS]
1,0/-4,5/ [CO]
-2,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ [EO]
0,-5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/0,-1/3,-3/-3,-3/0,6/3,1 [PBL: J/G = J/J + N/N]
[19|49]



Spoiler: Quick question



On this thread, should I post the first solution that I got (below), or the solution that I _wish_ were my first solution (above)?

First attempt:
-2,-2/0,-3/-2,3/1,2/3,0/ [CS]
5,0/-2,-5/ [CO]
6,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ [EO]
0,1/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/2,0/3,3/3,0/3,3/ [CPP]
1,0/0,3/-1,-1/6,-3/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/5,0 [EP: adj/adj cancel into U/U]
[31|80]



Next: (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 11, 2017)

chronondecay said:


> On this thread, should I post the first solution that I got (below), or the solution that I _wish_ were my first solution (above)?



I would do either



> Next: (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3)



0,3/0,-2/0,-1/0,1/3,0/
-2,0/0,3/3,0/
-3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/
3,-5/-3,0/3,3/0,-3
-3,3/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/-4,-4/3,0/-3,-3/3,3

Next: (6, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

This thread is currently most of the sq-1 solves I'm doing lol. Still making slow progress with PLL+1 notes, not much left to do.

(6, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2)

-12/2-2/04/-2-1/0-3/
-31/-1-1/-3/-3-3/-21/2-1/
-2-5/-3-3/-3/-3/3/-12/41/-4-1/0-2

Next: (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Mar 11, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Next: (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)


2,-2/4,0/1,0/-3,-3/ | CS
0,2/-3,0/-2,1/ | CO
5,2/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
5,-4/-3,0/3,3/-3,0/1,1/2,2/0,6/-3,4 | PBL (Pa/Pb)

next: (-5, 3) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 11, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-5, 3) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)



/0,1/0,2/0,1/-2,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ cube-shape
-3,-4/ CO
3,4/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/1,0/-1,-1/ EO
0,-5/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
0,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/0,-3/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/ EP
0,1/6,0/0,6/5,4 Finish

next: (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 11, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> /0,1/0,2/0,1/-2,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ cube-shape
> -3,-4/ CO
> 3,4/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/1,0/-1,-1/ EO
> 0,-5/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
> ...



Misalign D = EP skip


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 11, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Misalign D = EP skip


One of these days I'll actually spot this...


----------



## Lid (Mar 11, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> next: (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)


-3,0/0,1/-2,0/2,-2/1,-4/0,3 | CSP
0,1/0,3/0,3/ | CO
-6,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/0,-3/-3,3/-1,6 | EO+PBL!

next: (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3)


----------



## chronondecay (Mar 12, 2017)

Seems like the second move in the solution above should be (0,1) instead of (0,2).



Lid said:


> next: (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3)



0,-3/-3,0/-4,0/2,1/3,0/ [CS]
-2,0/ [CO]
-3,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ [EO]
6,3/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/0,-3/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/-6,0/2,-3 [J/J+adj/adj]
[21|52]

Next: (6, 5) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2)


----------



## Lid (Mar 12, 2017)

chronondecay said:


> Next: (6, 5) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2)


3,2/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ | CSP (make kite in front)
0,-4/-3,0/ | CO, make sure to keep blocks
4,-5/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | alt EO to force EP skip
-1,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0 | PBL (N/J)

next: (6, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3)



chronondecay said:


> Seems like the second move in the solution above should be (0,1) instead of (0,2).


Fixed!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 12, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (6, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3)



-1,4/3,-2/-1,4/0,-2/-2,0/2,4/1,2/-3,-3/ cube-shape
4,0/ CO
5,5/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/ EO
-1,-3/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ CP
0,2/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/
-5,4/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/
2,5/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/3,-5 Very inefficient EP

Next: 
(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Mar 13, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)


0,2/-2,0/0,4/-1,-2/-3,-3/ | CS
1,-3/5,2/ | CO
4,4/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | EO
-1,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/3,-4/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/0,-5 | PBL (J/T) ops, error fixed...

next: (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 13, 2017)

Lid said:


> -3,0/0,-3/0,3/2,-1/0,-3/-2,4/-4,0 | PBL (J/R)



I get J/T after doing that (weird) EO alg.



> next: (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)



y2 -1,0/2,1/0,2/-2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
0,1/-3,-3/
y2 /3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-1,-1/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,1/-3,3/3,-3/0,-3

G perms suck and I should learn them

(0, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Mar 13, 2017)

1973486 said:


> G perms suck and I should learn them


Why? This way is the best imo to do that G in D layer (J+N). Optimal is 7 twists btw.



1973486 said:


> (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0)


y2 2,2/0,-2/1,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0 | CSP
3,-4/ | CO (CP skip)
-3,3/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ | EO (I/L)
-1,2/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/0,-2| EP (good U/U)

non CSP solution
y2 2,0/1,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0 | CP
4,-3/6,-3/ | CO
0,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO
-1,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ | CP (J/N)
0,1/-3,-3/0,-5/0,2/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/-3,3 | EP (Uccw/adj)

next: (-2, 0) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -4)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 13, 2017)

Lid said:


> Why? This way is the best imo to do that G in D layer (J+N). Optimal is 7 twists btw.



Because I don't know the alignment for double CP and still do J on top -> U perm


----------



## Lid (Mar 21, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-2, 0) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -4)


/-3,-4/0,2/0,-2/0,1/0,3/ | CS(P)
-2,3/-1,2/ | CO
-5,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | EO
0,-1/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ | CP
3,-2/5,-1/-5,1/-4,3 | EP

next: (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (1, -4)


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 29, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (1, -4)


0,3/-2,0/0,5/2,4/-4,0/2,4/1,2/-3,-3/ CS
0,-1/1,4/ CO
2,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ EO
2,-3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ CP
3,-4/0,-3/1,1/-1,2/ EP
3,1/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/-2,0/3,3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/ Parity
0,-1/6,6/-3,-3 Finish

next: (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)


----------



## Lid (Mar 29, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> next: (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)


z2 2,0/0,-2/0,2/0,-1/-3,-3/ | CSP
0,-2/2,-1/ | CO
-3,6/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ | EO (I/L)
-1,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/1,1/3,0/-3,0/3,0/3,0/6,0/-4,-3 | PBL (G/A)

next: (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -5) / (5, 0)


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -5) / (5, 0)



/0,-3/-3,0/ CS
4,0/3,6/ CO
-3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ EO
z2 2,6/3,3/-1,0/2,0/-4,0/4,0/2,0/-5,0/3,3/2,4 PBL (CP parity)

(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Mar 29, 2017)

1973486 said:


> (1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) /


/0,-2/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/
1,3/3,0/3,0/
6,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
6,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/-1,0/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/-3,0 | PBL (T/J)

next: (0, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0)



0,4 / 3,4 / -2,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
1,6 / -3,6 / 2,0 / 3,3 / -3,2
/ 0,4 / 0,4 / -4,4 / -2,0 / 
1,2 / 0,-3 / 3,3 / -3,0 / 6,0 / -3,-3

Next: (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -5) / (1, -4) / (3, 0)


----------



## Lid (Apr 5, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Next: (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -5) / (1, -4) / (3, 0)


-3,-2/-1,0/0,1/0,3/
4,0/0,3/0,3/
2,-4/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-1,3/-3/-3/-5/-2/4/-4/-2/5/-3/ | CPP (JJ)
1,0/0,-3/-1,0/3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0/3,0/6,0/6,0 | EP (Uccw+flip)

with CSP:
5,6/-4,0/0,4/-1,4/-3,0/ | CSP
-2,0/0,3/0,3/ | CO
3,6/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | EO
0,3/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/-1,5/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/3,-5 | PBL (U/Y)

next: (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 0)


----------



## Sam N (Apr 9, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 0)



CSP: (this was actually quite easy to trace during the actual scramble) (0,-1)/ (0,1) / (-2,0) / (1,2) / (-3,-3)

CO: (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) /

EO (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) /

EP: (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (EP could cancel into this)

CP: / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-3)

Next: (3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) /


----------



## Lid (Apr 9, 2017)

Raptor56 said:


> Next: (3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) /


/0,4/2,0/-3,0/2,1/0,3/ | CSP (shield/muffin)
-5,0/0,3/0,3/ | CO
3,3/2,-1/4,1/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ | EO
0,1/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/-2,-1/0,-3/0,3/3,0/-3,0/5,4 | PBL (T/T)

next: (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (2, 0)


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 30, 2017)

4,0/-3,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ | cs
-2,0/3,0/ | co
0,3/-1,-1/0,1 | eo
/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ | cp
1,3/0,-3/-1,-1/1,-2/
/0,-3/-1,0/3,0/1,0/0,3/-1,0/-3,0/ | ep (2-look)
/6,0/0,6/2,-2 | finish

Next: (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)


----------



## Lid (Apr 30, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Next: (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)


-1,0/-4,0/0,2/-4,1/-1,0/-3,0/ | CSP (gay fists)
0,-1/-3,6/ | CO
4,-5/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO (L/L)
-1,0/3,-3/-3,3/1,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/5,0 | PBL (G/J)

next: (0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -5)


----------



## Cryoo (May 1, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -5)



4,0/0,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ | CS
-5,0/0,3/ | CO
6,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/0,1 | EO
/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/ | CP
3,0 adj parity 3,3 M2 U2 M2 4,0 adj-adj U2 D | (bad) EP

Or LBL solution : 

4,0/0,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ | CS
-2,0/-1,5/3,0/0,1 | F2B
D2 1-1 | Last Edge
U D' / (3;0) / (-3;0) / (-3;3) / (-3;0) / (3;0) / (0;-3) | CP
U2 adj parity+E flip | EP

Next : (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -3)


----------



## Lid (May 1, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> Next : (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -3)


2,-3/-4,0/3,-2/2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ | CSP (left fist/kite = kite in back after 2nd twist)
0,4/0,3/ | CO
-3,0/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO, leaves F/J
0,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP, force good U/U
-3,4/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/2,6 | EP

next: (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (May 7, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)



-4,0/-4,0/-1,4/-3,-3 | CS(P)
-5,0/-3,0/ | CO
/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | 1-1
/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ | J-N (CP preservation)
3,6/5,-1/3,1/1,-1/-2,0/-1,0 | Good U-U

(-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)


----------



## Lid (May 7, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)


-2,1/4,0/-2,0/-2,3/-3,0/-3,0/ | CSP (shield/muffin)
1,0/0,-3/ | CO
5,2/-3,0/-2,1/-1,-1/3,0/3,0/ | EO (1+1)
3,4/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/ | CP (JJ)
-3,2/-3,0/1,1/-4,-1/6,0/0,-2 | EP (adj/adj)

next: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2) / (4, 0) /

Bonus normal CS:
z2 1,0/-1,-3/0,-3/-3,0/
-5,0/0,-3/-1,-4/
-5,1/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | leaves Sb/Y which leads to adj/U
-1,0/3,-3/-3,3/
-3,6/-3,-3/2,-1/-2,0/-2,0/0,-4/4,0/0,-2/-2,0/-3,0/-3,-3/6,3


----------



## 1973486 (May 16, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2) / (4, 0) /



y2 6,0/4,0/-3,2/-1,-2/0,-3/
4,3/
0,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
6,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
2,0/1,1/0,3/-1,-1/0,2/1,1/2,0

Next: 1,6/2,-1/0,-3/3,0/1,-5/-3,0/0,-1/-3,-3/5,0/-4,-4/-4,0/2,0/


----------



## YouCubing (May 16, 2017)

1973486 said:


> y2 6,0/4,0/-3,2/-1,-2/0,-3/
> 4,3/
> 0,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
> 6,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
> ...


/-4,-2/-1,-2/-3,-3 [cubeshape]
-2,6/3,0/-3,0/ [CO+CP]
-4,2/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/ [EO]
1,1/-1,-1/-3,0/-2,1/-4,-1/-2,1/-3,0/-4,5/0,6/3,1 [EP]

next: (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (May 17, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)



z2 -3,-4/-4,0/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/
4,0/-3,-3/
3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/0,1
/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/3,0/-3,-3/
-3,6 U adj

(4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)


----------



## Lid (Jun 13, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)


/-2,0/-2,-1/-3,-3/
0,1/0,3/0,3/
2,2/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/
-1,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,-3/3,0/-3,-3/ : leaves U/Z
1,-3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0

next: (0, 5) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Lid (Jun 27, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, 5) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0)


2,0/0,-4/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0 | CSP
-3,-3/3,-3/-1,-1/4,1/ | OBL
0,5/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/-3,-5/3,0/-3,0/0,-3/0,3/2,0 | PBL (J/A)

next: (3, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 8, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (3, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)



CSP : -1,2/-4,-2/-1,4/-3,0/
CO : -3,6/
EO : 3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/0,1
CP : 0,6/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/
EP : -2,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,3 M2 U2 M2 4,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,3 (ik this is bad but i'm too lazy to learn more NP-EPs)

next : (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 8, 2017)

CS: (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -3) /
CO: (-3, 2) /
EO: (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) /
CP: (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) /
EP: (-1, 1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3)

Decided not to do parity cp because I thought it would've given me a not-great ep (turned out to be o-adj) and pure adj isn't too bad.

Next: (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/


----------



## Lid (Aug 8, 2017)

willtri4 said:


> Next: (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/


-1,2/2,0/1,2/3,-2/-1,-4/0,-3/ | CSP (7-1/Star)
1,0/3,0/-4,5/ | CO
1,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ | EO (L/L) , (leaves P/pJ)
3,-2/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ | CP (J/J)
1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-3 | EP (adj/adj)

next: (-5, 6) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4)


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 8, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-5, 6) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4)



/2,0/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/
4,0/-6,-3/
6,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,-1/-4,-1/
0,1/6,6/
2,-2/3,3/1,0/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/-2,0/5,0/-3,3/6,0/-4,1

Next: 1,3/2,0/0,3/0,-4/-5,-3/-5,0/-1,0/0,-3/-5,-1/-3,-4 (from sq1optim)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Next: 1,3/2,0/0,3/0,-4/-5,-3/-5,0/-1,0/0,-3/-5,-1/-3,-4 (from sq1optim)


Wait, why sq1optim?
04/0-2/-1/0-3/
-23/-3-3/2-1/-51/
52/-3/-21/2-1/1-2/03/2-1/-5-2/6/23 (was hoping for a case I knew but had to look it up)

Next: 0,5/-5,-5/0,-3/6,0/-1,-4/-2,-5/0,-4/0,-3/0,-3/0,-5/2,0/-5,-2/2,0/


----------



## Lid (Aug 9, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Next: 0,5/-5,-5/0,-3/6,0/-1,-4/-2,-5/0,-4/0,-3/0,-3/0,-5/2,0/-5,-2/2,0/


/-2,0/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/ | CS
1,0/3,0/3,0/ | CO
0,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1 | EO (leaves G/E)
-4,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ | CP , force Z/Z instead of U/Z
-2,3/0,3/-1,-1/4,-2/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,0

next: (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4)


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 9, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4)



y2 2,-2/2,-1/-3,2/-1,-2/0,-3/
-2,0/
0,3/-1,-1/
0,4/3,3/1,0/-2,4/2,-4/0,4/-1,2/-3,-3/
0,3/-3,0/0,-1/0,3/0,1/3,0/0,-1/0,-3/

Next: -5,3/5,-4/-2,-5/-1,-3/-3,0/-3,5/3,0/0,4/4,0/4,0



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wait, why sq1optim?



I wanted to see what the scrambles were like


----------



## Lid (Aug 10, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Next: -5,3/5,-4/-2,-5/-1,-3/-3,0/-3,5/3,0/0,4/4,0/4,0


2,-4/0,2/0,1/0,3/ | CS
-3,2/0,-3/ | CO
3,0/1,1/ | EO (leaves F/G)
-1,-4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP, (JJ force good UU)
-3,6/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,-2

next: (4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)



y2
/-3,0/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
-3,-5/
3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
4,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
-1,5/-3,0/1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,-1/6,-2

Next: (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 30, 2017)

ottozing said:


> y2
> /-3,0/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
> -3,-5/
> 3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
> ...


(0,2)/(3,-4)/(2,1)/(0,-2)/(1,2)/(-3,-3)/ //CS
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(-3,6)/(4,-5) //1st block
/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(6,0) // 2nd block
/(-1,-1)/(0,4) // L2E
(1,0)/(-3,-3)/(-3,0)/(-3,-3)/(-3,0)/(-3,-3)/(2,0)+adj parity // 2-look PLL, cuz idk most PLLs with parity

next (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> next (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/


z2 6,0/4,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/
-5,0/2,5/
1,-2/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-4,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP, B/P->force adj/adj
1,-5/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/5,0

next: (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 6, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)



LBL for fun because none of my normie solutions show off anything cool/worth learning

6,0/0,-2/-2,-1/3,3/
1,0/-4,-1/-2,-5/
3,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,3/-4,-1/4,1/3,3/-4,-3

Next: (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Sep 6, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Next: (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0)


2,-2/5,0/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
0,1/6,-3/
0,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | leaves J/R
-1,2/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ | force Z instead of U, or do you prefer U over Z? (You don't get good U's if you force to UU in this case)
/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/0,3/1,1/-1,6

next: (4, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, -5)


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 6, 2017)

Lid said:


> -1,2/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ | force Z instead of U, or do you prefer U over Z? (You don't get good U's if you force to UU in this case)



Without flip cancel into Z, with flip do 5 slice J/R


----------



## Lid (Sep 14, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Without flip cancel into Z, with flip do 5 slice J/R


Ah yes, I keep forgetting that those are just 5 twists.



Lid said:


> next: (4, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, -5)


normal:
y2 0,-3/-4,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ | CS
0,1/-3,-3/ | CO
-3,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO, A+/Pa left (CPP would leave Uperm in D)
2,-4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP, force U/adj (10 twists vs U/op's 12)
0,-2/-3,-3/0,-5/0,2/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,-3/6,-3 | EP

with CSP:
y2 0,3/2,4/-2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ | CSP
-1,0/4,1/ | CO
6,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO, leaves R/G
-3,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP, JJ
0,-2/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,6 | EP, good UUs

NexT: 0, 2) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

Lid said:


> NexT: 0, 2) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0)



CS: 0,6/-3,6/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/
CO: -2,0/3,3/
EO: 3,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
CP: -4,3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
EP: -2,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-1,0/6,6/-1,4/3,3/-5,0/2,0/4,0/4,0/0,4/0,2/0,-1/-3,3/6,0/3,3

Next: (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/


----------



## Lid (Dec 17, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Next: (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/


-1,0/-2,0/3,3/ | CS(P)
-2,3/0,3/ | CO
0,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
5,0/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ | CP (JN)
3,-1/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/0,4 | EP (UU)

next: (3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (4, -5)


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 17, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (4, -5)



2,-1/2,0/0,1/-1,0/-3,0/
-5,3/
3,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,-1/
-5,1/-3,0/3,3/-1,-4/1,-5/-1,-1/

Next: (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## Lid (Dec 20, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Next: (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) /


2,-2/4,0/0,1/3,3/ | CS
1,-3/0,3/0,3/ | CO
0,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO (leaves Db/adj)
-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ | EP
-1,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/-3,6 | CP

next: (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 28, 2017)

42/-1/2-3/-2-1/-3/
01/0-3/3/
36/3/3/-1-1/-21/-3/
3/3/0-3/3/-3/-33
3/-1-1/3/-21/-1-1/-21/

next : (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## CarterK (Dec 28, 2017)

(2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -3) /
(1, 0) / (-3, -3) /
(0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) /
(5, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / Force opp instead of adj
(-5, 0) / (-1 , 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 1) / (0, 6) (I'd keep it offset)
Nothing special here

Next: (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 28, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Next: (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)



z2 
0,-2 / -1,2 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / : CSP
4,0 / 3,6 / : CO
2,-4 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / : EO (leaves Y-U)
3,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 5,-1 / 3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / -3,5 : PBL (wouldn't see/do this in a normal speedsolve but I have to get used to stuff like that)

next : (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/


----------



## Lid (Dec 28, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> next : (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/


2,0/0,-1/0,2/-2,2/1,-4/3,0/ | CSP
-1,0/-3,0/3,6/ | CO
-2,-5/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO
3,3/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/ | CP (force adj/adj)
3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/5,3

next: (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 29, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)



-4,4/2,0/-2,0/1,0/3,3/ | CSP
0,4/0,3/ | CO
-3,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ | CP (Ra/U) leaving good double U perms
3,3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-4,-3 | EP

next (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, -3)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)


----------



## Lid (Dec 29, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> next (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, -3)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)


/-4,0/-2,2/-4,1/3,0/-5,0/ | CSP + CO
6,0/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | EO
-3,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ | CP
/5,-1/-5,1/0,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,0 | EP (bad UU)

normal CP:
z2 /0,-4/-1,4/0,-3/
0,5/0,3/
3,-3/4,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-4,3/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/
/-3,-3/0,-3/-2,-2/2,0/-2,4/-4,2/-1,0/-3,-3/3,-3 | EP (Z/op)

next: (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 29, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0



2,0/-2,0/0,3/-4,1/0,3/ | CSP
-3,-4/ | CO
1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
3,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-5,3/-3,0/3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,-3 | PBL (Aa/L), still wouldn't see nor do this in a normal speedsolve, do you guys have tips to do efficient PBL tricks like that besides practice ?

next : (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 30, 2017)

4,0/-2,0/1,2/-3,-3/ //CS
-5,0/ //CO
3,-3/-1,-1/ //EO
6,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/ //CP
-3,0/1,4/0,3/-1,2/1,4/-1,2/0,3/1,1/-4,6 //EP

next: (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)


----------



## Lid (Dec 30, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> next: (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)


4,0/0,-2/2,0/1,0/-4,0/3,0/ | CS
1,0/3,0/-3,6 | CO
0,3/-1,-1/ | EO (leaves Y/Pb)
0,4/3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/3,0/ | CP (non flip N/J force U/adj)
/3,3/1,0/-2,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,-2/0,5/3,3/3,0 | EP

with CSP:
-2,-2/2,0/-4,0/1,0/-4,0/3,0/
-2,-3/3,0/3,0/
3,-3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/ | leaves Da/X = force to op/O
/0,-3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,-3/
-3,0/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/-1,-1/0,1

next: (6, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, 0)


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 30, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: (6, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, 0)



-2,1/-2,2/-4,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ | CSP
-2,0/-1,2/ | CO cancelled with M2 to get a slightly better EO case
1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
-1,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ | CP l
-2,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/-3,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-1,6 | U-Z with flip (hate that case)

next : (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)


----------



## bugybunny (May 17, 2018)

> next : (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)



z2
-3,0/2,4/0,-2/1,2/0,3/ // CSP
-1,0/3,2/ // FB
-1,2/-5,1/-3,0/ // SB
-3,0/0,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/0,-3/
-2,3 H perm + equator flip // should have flipped the equator during SB :/

next: (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)


----------



## FakeMMAP (May 18, 2018)

bugybunny said:


> z2
> -3,0/2,4/0,-2/1,2/0,3/ // CSP
> -1,0/3,2/ // FB
> -1,2/-5,1/-3,0/ // SB
> ...



/(0,-4)/(0,3)/(-3,2)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ //CS
(-2,6)/(0,3) //FB
(3,0)/(-4,-1)/(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/ //SB
(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(-5,1)/(3,0)/(3,-3)/(-1,2)/(1,-2)/(3,0)/(-1,3) //lin
ccw O perm+equator flip

Roux/Lin FTW


(0,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)


----------



## Lid (May 18, 2018)

FakeMMAP said:


> (6,0)/(-1,4)/(-3,0)/ //CS
> (-3,-1)/(1,4)/(0,-3) //FB
> /(2,-1)/(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/ //SB
> (6,0)/(-1,-1)/(0,1) //finish layer
> ...


can't get your solution to work, only first / works



FakeMMAP said:


> (0,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)


/-1,4/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/ | CS
-3,-2/ | CO
0,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ | EO
0,-2/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ | CP
1,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/-3,-3/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/5,-3 | EP (O-/O+)

next: (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) /


----------



## bugybunny (May 25, 2018)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) /



-1,-1/0,-2/0,-3/ // CSP. I would normally do /2,0/… for CS but I thought this might give a better FB which it did 
0,-1/ // FB
1,-2/2,-1/-3,0/ // SB
-5,1/-1,-1/ // DB edge
-2,1/3,0/3,-3/-1,2/1,-2/3,0/ 
3,0 + U ccw U2,D

next: (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)


----------



## vovker (Jul 25, 2018)

*/0,1/3,2/-4,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ | CS
4,0/-3,0/6,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ | CO+EO
0,-5/3,0/3,0/6,0/-3,0/-3,0/ | CP
0,-4/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/2,0 | EP
*
next: (0,5) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,0)


----------



## bugybunny (Aug 5, 2018)

vovker said:


> (0,5) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,0)


Really nice scramble
-1,4/-3,0/ // CSP + FB
4,-3/-3,0/-3,0/2,-1/4,1/ // SB + equator
-4,-1/4,-2/-3,0/0,3/0,-3/-1,2/ // DF edge and CP
-3,1/3,0/1,0/0,-3/-1,0/-3,0/1,0/0,3/-4,0

next: (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 5, 2018)

bugybunny said:


> next: (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)



-3,0/-4,-2/-1,-2/-3,-3/ | CS(P)
0,2/3,0/3,0/ | CO
1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
0,-4/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ | CP (Sb/Pa)
-3,-2/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/4,0 | EP /adj/adj

with alt. EO alg:
1,1/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | EO
-1,0/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/ 4,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,-2 | PBL (Y/Gd)

next: (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## CarterK (Aug 5, 2018)

y2
3,-2/2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ | CSP
2,0/-3,0/ | CO
-5,4/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
0,2/3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/3,0/ | PBL 1 plus flip
-4,1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/0,6 | PBL 2


Next: (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(2, -2)


----------



## bugybunny (Aug 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(2, -2)



4,2/-2,2/-2,2/1,-4/3,0/ | CSP
-4,3/ | FB
4,-2/2,-1/-3,0/-2,1/ | SB + equator flip
6,0/-3,-3/-3,0/-3,0/3,0/-1,2/4,1/-4,-1/0,-4 | PLL+1 (looked this up, but gonna learn it right now as it is easy to recognize and the alg is nice)

next: (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)


----------



## Neuro (Aug 26, 2018)

Vandenberg with OBL, 23 slices
0,-4/1,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ | CSP
3,2/1,-2/3,0/-3,6/ | OBL
2,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/ | CP
4,3/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/3,0 | EP

Lin w/ PLL+1, 19 slices
0,-4/1,0/3,-2/-1,-2/0,-3/ | CSP
3,-1/3,6/ | FB
-2,-2/5,-1/3,0/-5,1/ |SB+Edge
5,-1/3,0/1,4/2,-1/4,1/-3,0/-1,2/0,-3/6,-5 | PLL+1

Had to do major fixes. Don't have access to a physical cube and been using the ruwix simulator. Was getting used to it on these and flipped the U/D faces on accident.

NEXT: (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -1)


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -1)


0,1/-3,2/-4,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ | C(S)P
1,-3/0,3/ | CO
-4,2/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ | EO (Pa/op left after)
2,0/3,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,3/-3,0/ | CP (J top force op)
1,3/5,-1/-5,1/-4,0 | EP (op/op)

next: (-3, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (6, -4)


----------



## Neuro (Aug 29, 2018)

Vandenbergh w/OBL, 20 slices
6,-2/-2,0/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/ | CSP
-5,-3/0,3/-4,-1/4,1/ | OBL
0,-3/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ | CP
6,-3/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/3,6/-1,0 | EP+Equator Flip+U/D Swap

Lin w/PLL+1, 20 slices
6,-2/-2,0/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/ | CSP
-2,0/3,6/ | FB
0,-3/-4,-1/-2,1/3,0/ | SB+Edge
2,-1/1,1/3,0/-4,-1/-3,3/1,-2/-1,2/3,0/6,0/-3,-2 | PLL+1+Equator Flip

NEXT: (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/


----------



## Lid (Aug 29, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/


-1,0/2,-3/-2,-1/0,2/4,-4/-1,4/0,-3/ | CSP
-3,0/3,0/-3,6/ | CO
6,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/ | EO
3,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/ | CP (JN, force adj/adj)
2,0/-2,1/-1,-1/-3,0 /6,0/3,4 | EP
/ = 26

next: (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)


----------



## Dancing Jules (Aug 31, 2018)

Lid said:


> next: (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)



-4,0/3,-2,/-3,4/1,2/0,3/ ___ cubeshape
3,4/-3,6/0,3/ ____CO
/-1,-1/4,4/-1,-1/ ___EO 
-3,-2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ ___ CP
1,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ ____ EP1
6,-3/3,0/-1,-1/1,4/6,0/2,6 ___EP2 (with slice flip)

next: (0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Lid (Aug 31, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> next: (0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


1,2/2,0/3,-2/-2,-1/0,-3/ | CSP
-1,6/-5,-2/ | OA
-1,6/0,3/-3,-3/3,0/ | CP
-3,-4/0,-3/1,1/0,-3/0,3/-1,-1/0,3/6,1| EP
/ = 18

next: (-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)


----------



## Neuro (Sep 2, 2018)

Advanced Lin, 17 slices
2,2/0,4/1,-4/0,3/ |CSP
0,1/ |FB
5,-4/-5,1/2,-1/ |SB+Dedge
-5,-5/-4,0/0,3/-3,0/0,-2/0,2/3,0/0,-3/-2,6/-4,-3 |PLL+1

NEXT: (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)


----------



## Lid (Sep 2, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)


y2 -2,0/-2,6/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/ | CSP
1,0/0,3/ | CO
6,6/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ | EO
-5,0/0,-3/0,3/3,0/-3,0/-1,-5 | PBL (JJ with flip)
/ = 18

next: (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)


----------



## Neuro (Sep 4, 2018)

Advanced Lin, 18 slices
0,-2/0,2/1,2/0,3/ |CSP
0,-5/-1,2/ |FB
3,-3/-3,0/-2,1/ |SB+Dedge
2,-4/-2,1/2,-1/1,-2/0,3/0,-3/3,0/5,2/6,0/6,-2 |PLL+DF and equator flip

NEXT: (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -2)


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 1, 2018)

Intermediate-ish Vandenbergh:

(-4,-4)/(1,2)\(-3,-3)/ ___ cubeshape
(-2,0)\(0,3)/ ___ CO
(3,0)/(3,0)\(3,0)/(-1,-1)\(-2,1)/(3,6)/ ___ EO and yellow to top
(-1,0)/(-3,0)\(3,3,)/(0,-3)\ ___ CP
(4,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)\(-2,1)/(5,-3) ___ EP

NEXT: (4,0) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (1,-2)


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 1, 2018)

(-3,-2)/(0,-4)/(0,1)/(3,3)/ --CS
(-3,-1)/ --CO
(1,-2)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-4,-1)/ --EO
(0,-2)/(-3,-3)/(0,1)/(0,-2)/(0,4)/(0,-4)/(0,-2)/(0,5)/(3,3)/ --Parity CP
(3,-4)/(1,0)/(3,0)/(0,-5)/(0,5)/(-3,0)/(-1,0)/(-3,-2) --EP

NEXT: (-2, -3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 2, 2019)

Method: Skwuction (Check the video from Cube Roll for info.)
(1,0)/(-2,-4)/(0,-5)/(-2,3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/ (Cubeshape)
(-1,0)/(-3,0)/ (First Pair)
(1,-5)/(-1,2)/(-2,-5) (Next Two Pairs (Special Case))(I'm too lazy to cancel out AUFs.)
(3,3)/(0,-1)/(3,3)/(0,-5)/(-2,4)/(2,-4)/(0,-1)/(-3,3)/(0,-1)/(-1,-4)/ (Parity + L5P)
(1,-1)/(3,0)/(-3,6)/ (Pair Orientation)(Too lazy to cancel Slices and wouldn't cancel slices in real solve)
/(-3,-3)/(0,-3)/(-3,-3)/(0,-3)/(-3,-3)/(5,0) (Pair Permutation)
/ = 29 (Higher than normal due to parity, no cancellations, bad cubeshape, and bad Pair Permutation case)

NEXT: (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)


----------



## Lid (Jan 2, 2019)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> NEXT: (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)


y2 0,-4/0,1/0,3/
-2,0/3,3/
-3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
-1,3/3,-3/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/
1,0/0,3/-1,-1/-5,-2/6,0/1,-3

next: (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -4) /


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 2, 2019)

Intermediate-ish Vandenbergh:

(0,4) / (-2,6) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) \ (1,2) / (3,0) \ ___ cubeshape
(-1,0) / ___ corner orientation
(1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) \ (-3,0) / ___ edge orientation
(3,-5) / (-3,0) \ (3,3) / (0,-3) \ ___ corner permutation
(-5,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) \ (-2,-5) / (0,6) \ (5,3) __ edge permutation and slice correction

next: (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0)


----------



## Cryoo (Jan 6, 2019)

Dancing Jules said:


> (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0)



y2
6/-36/4/-2-1/-3/ |CSP
-3-2/-1-1/ |CO skip, M2 (forces Ra-U)
63/44/-3/3/03/5-4/0-3/-54/06/ |PBL+Equator flip

Next : (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)


----------



## Dancing Jules (Apr 6, 2019)

Intermediate-ish Vandenbergh:

/ (-1,0) \ (0,-2) / (0,-3) \ ___ cubeshape
(1,0) / (6,-3) \ (0,3) /___ corner orientation
(3,0) / (-1,-1) \ (4,4) / (3,0) \ (3,0) / (-1,-1) \ (-2,1) / (-3,0) \ ___ edge orientation (2-look)
(-1,0) / (-3,0) \ (-3,0) / (-5,0) \ (-2,0) / (4,0) \ (-4,0) / (-2,0) \ (5,0) / (-3,0) \ ___ parity
(-3,0) / (-3,0) \ (3,3) / (0,-3) \ ___ corner permutation
(-2,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) \ (4,1) / (6,0) \ (5,-3) __ edge permutation and slice correction

Next: (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -3)


----------



## Cryoo (Oct 23, 2019)

Dancing Jules said:


> Intermediate-ish Vandenbergh:
> 
> / (-1,0) \ (0,-2) / (0,-3) \ ___ cubeshape
> (1,0) / (6,-3) \ (0,3) /___ corner orientation
> ...



y2
*CSP* *:* -5/4/-1/2/-2-1/-3/
*CO* *:* 31/
*EO (forcing a better CP) : *32/3/-3/3/-21/
*CP (forcing Good Double U Perms) : *-32/-3/33/0-3/* 
EP : *04/3/-1-1/3/11/6/-13

22 slice solution executed in 7.39 seconds : 2.98 SPS

Next scramble : (1,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)


----------



## kadabrium (Nov 18, 2019)

-2, 0 / 0,-4 / 4,-1 / 0,-3 / #CSP
0, 4 / -1, -1 / #LB
-2,-2 / -3,0 / 2,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 / #RB
-3,-3 / 1,-2 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / -1,2 / -2,1 / 2,-1 / 0,4 #1LL10P (PLL+1 subset)
[19/48]

edit: 
next scramble: -5,0 / -1,5 / 4,-5 / 0,-3 / -1,-1 / 4,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -5,0 / 6,-2 / -4,0 / 0,-5 / 2,0 /


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 13, 2020)

Please Excuse My beginner Butt 
0,2 / 2,0 / 2,0 / -2,6 / 3,0 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / CS
0,2 / -3,0 / 3,6 / CO
1,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / EO
5,0 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / CP
M2 D' M2 D' M2 U' (1,0) / D M2 D' / U / D M2 D' (EP)
6,0 / 6,0 / -4,3 (Bar Flip)

Next Scramble: (4,3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0)


----------



## NintendoCuber (Dec 3, 2020)

CS: (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /
CO: (1,0) /(6,-3) / (2, 0)
EO: (0,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,3) /
CP: (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /
EP: (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,0)

Next Scramble: 
(-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

NintendoCuber said:


> Next Scramble:
> (-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/


(2,0) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-1,-2) / (3,3) / // CS
(3,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,-1) / // OBL but not actually OBL
(0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / // CP
/ (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) <insert adjacent parity alg> (-2,3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0)

Next: (4,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: (4,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)


(6,-2)/(-2,3)/(-3,0)/(-2,3)/(-1,-2/(-3,0)/ //CS
(3,2)/(-5,-2) //Lin block
/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,-1)/(6,0)/ Lin block #2
(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(0,1)/(3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,0)/(-1,-1)/ //CP+DF
(-2,-2)/ (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / //PLL
Next: (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)


BIG BUMP!!!!

Note: I've used Karnaukh notation in some places and standard notation in other places

Beginner Vandenbergh: 26 slices(Is this efficient for someone who hasn't solved a squan before?)
(4,0)/(0,-2)/ //8 edges (2,0)/(-4,-2)/(2,1)/(3,3)/ //CS
(4,6)/(0,-3)/ //CO (-1,3)
(-1,3) M2 (1,-3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ //EO
//No parity!!!
(2,6) //headlights in the back
/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/ //CP
(3,0) M2 U2 D M2 D' M2 E //EP

Next: (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/


An embarassing amount of slices, lol

(2,6) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-1,-2) / (3,3) / // CS
(6,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / // CO
(0,3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,-1) / // EO
(3,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / // CP
(1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) // EP
squandb.net

Next: (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,5)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)


----------



## AndrewT99 (May 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,5)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)


(0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (3,-2) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) // CS
/ (3,0) / (3,0) / // CO
(-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / // EO
/ (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / // CP
(2,3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,-2) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) // EP

Next: (3,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 6, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (3,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)


z2 // Inspection
(2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / // CSP
(1,0) / (3,3) / // CO
(-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / // EO
(-2,4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / // CP
(-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-5) // EP

Next: (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (6,0)/


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (6,0)/


29 Slices(9 slices to EP but EP ruined it):
0,4/-3,-4/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ // CS
1,-3/2-1/ //CO
3,-3/1,1/ //EO
0,-3/ 0,-3 / 0,-1 / 3,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,-1 / -3,0 / 0,1 //D layer edges
-1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,1 / -2,-2 / 0,2 / 2,2 / 0,-1 / 3,3 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -3,-2 /6,6/ //Parity(O-)
5,-5 //ABL

Next: 3,-1/0,-3/-3,0/3,0/-2,-5/5,-4/-2,0/3,0/3,0/-1,0/2,-2/-2,-3/2,0


----------



## Silky (Jul 9, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: 3,-1/0,-3/-3,0/3,0/-2,-5/5,-4/-2,0/3,0/3,0/-1,0/2,-2/-2,-3/2,0


Method: Lin

(4,-1) / (-3,2) / (2,1) / (0,3) / -- Cubeshape (4)
(-3,-1) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / -- Lin Blocks (5/9)
(-2,1) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (4,4 ) / (6,0) / -- CMDLL (7/16)
(-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (-2,-2) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,-1) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,-2) -- EPPLL (10/26)

NEXT: (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)/


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

Silky said:


> NEXT: (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)/



(4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 4) / (-2, -1) / (3, 3) / -- CS
(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / -- CO
(5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / -- EO
(0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / -- CP
/ (6, 0) / (6, 0) / -- Bar flip
(-2, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -3) -- EP

Next: (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)


----------



## Silky (Jul 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 4) / (-2, -1) / (3, 3) / -- CS
> (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / -- CO
> (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / -- EO
> (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / -- CP
> ...


Did you use CSP at the beginning here?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

Silky said:


> Did you use CSP at the beginning here?



I don't think so, but I know the EO alg I used affects parity so that could explain what you're thinking.


----------



## Silky (Jul 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I don't think so, but I know the EO alg I used affects parity so that could explain what you're thinking.


No, I was just curious how you came up with your cubeshape solution. Are you new to Squan?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

Silky said:


> No, I was just curious how you came up with your cubeshape solution. Are you new to Squan?


Kinda, started late Feb/early March, I just use a rather basic and intuitive method for CS.


----------



## Silky (Jul 10, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Kinda, started late Feb/early March, I just use a rather basic and intuitive method for CS.


If you haven't learned barrel-kite I recommend it. It's also intuitive. Once you understand it, it feels just like F2L. Here's an alternative solution.

(0,2) / (1,-4) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> If you haven't learned barrel-kite I recommend it. It's also intuitive. Once you understand it, it feels just like F2L. Here's an alternative solution.
> 
> (0,2) / (1,-4) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /


I do know other cases like scallop kite and shield shield, but I don’t use them as often as I should. I can execute the 8 pair star in about a second though, and my scallop kite is improving, but mostly fingertricks screw me over, so I just stick with the beginners.


----------



## Silky (Jul 10, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I do know other cases like scallop kite and shield shield, but I don’t use them as often as I should. I can execute the 8 pair star in about a second though, and my scallop kite is improving, but mostly fingertricks screw me over, so I just stick with the beginners.


Try to implement it whenever you can, it makes a huge difference! Saved me 15+ seconds when I started. 



DynaXT said:


> Next: (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)


Method: Lin

(0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / -- CS (4)
(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,1) / (3,0) / -- Lin Blocks (4/8)
(-1,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / -- CMDLL (6/14)
(5,3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) -- EPPLL (10/24)

Next: (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)



(4, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 4) / (-2, -1) / (3, 3) / -- CS
(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / -- CO
(6, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / -- EO
(-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / -- CP
(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) -- EP

Next: (3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2)/


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: (3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2)/


(-4,0) / (0,-4) / (1,2) / (-3,-3) / -- CS (4)
(1,3) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / -- Lin Blocks (5/9)
(0,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) -- PLL+1 (8/17)

I swear Lin is more efficient than Vandenburgh

NEXT: (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 11, 2022)

Silky said:


> I swear Lin is more efficient than Vandenburgh


It actually is, the problem is that for Sq1 there have only ever been counting of slow solves, where the efficiency of Lin Blockbuilding comes through. Nobody has taken the time to analize speedsolves.
Because Blockbuilding efficiency is affected by nerves, Vandenbergh not so much.


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> It actually is, the problem is that for Sq1 there have only ever been counting of slow solves, where the efficiency of Lin Blockbuilding comes through. Nobody has taken the time to analize speedsolves.
> Because Blockbuilding efficiency is affected by nerves, Vandenbergh not so much.


I've been bamboozled!! Can't believe that I've gone so long believing these lies. Glad to hear there's still more potential to be unlocked with Lin  Not sure the movecount for Vandenburgh but Lin could potentially save 4-5 moves over it which would be pretty huge!!


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 11, 2022)

Silky said:


> Glad to hear there's still more potential to be unlocked with Lin


I recognise EO, CP and sometimes EP in one look but I always recognise EP wothout a look during Pre AUF so I solve with 2 looks. Pretty sure you can't do that with Lin


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I recognise EO, CP and sometimes EP in one look but I always recognise EP wothout a look during Pre AUF so I solve with 2 looks. Pretty sure you can't do that with Lin


Not sure what that has to do with anything I said but cool.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 11, 2022)

Silky said:


> Not sure what that has to do with anything I said but cool.


It was to show you the 4 Slices aren't counting fully when Vamdenbergh has other optimisations.


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> It was to show you the 4 Slices aren't counting fully when Vamdenbergh has other optimisations.


There's always tradeoffs between methods. Wasn't saying that efficiency was the end all be all of a good method or that it makes Lin better than Vandenbergh.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 11, 2022)

3-look Vandenbergh is more efficient than Lin, which is basically the standard among top sq1ers nowadays


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> 3-look Vandenbergh is more efficient than Lin, which is basically the standard among top sq1ers nowadays


Lin is also used at the top level. Has held WRs. But there's a definite answer here. Lets reopen the discussion here. For me personally I seem to run into more 25-29 move solves with Vandenbergh than with Lin. I use Sarah's Cubing Site so maybe it's just outdated?


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 14, 2022)

Silky said:


> NEXT: (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/


(3,2)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,2)/ (-3,-3)/ -- CSP (6/6)
(1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CO (3/9)
(0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ -- EO (2/11)
/ (3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CP (6/17) probably wouldn't see the cancellation in an actual solve
(1,4)/ (5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (2,3) -- EP (9/26)

Next: (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/


----------



## Silky (Jul 15, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/


Method: Lin

(-3,2) / (2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / -- Cubeshape (6/6)
(0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / -- Lin Blocks (7/13)
(0,-6) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / -- CMDLL (6/19)
(-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) -- EPPLL (9/28)

Next: (3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 19, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: (3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /


y2 -- Inspection
(2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CSP (6/6)
(1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ -- CO (3/9)
(2,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- EO (6/15)
(-1,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CP (6/21)
(4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3) -- EP (9/30)

Next: (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 19, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> y2 -- Inspection
> (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CSP (6/6)
> (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ -- CP (3/9)
> (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- EP (6/15)
> ...


EO not EP


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 19, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)


(-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)

I wanna practice with some new CS cases I learned:

-22 / 40 / 20 / ## setup to shield/square
21 / -10 / -30 / ## shield/square
3-4 / ## CO
-21 / -30 / -1-1 / 41 / ## EO
25 / 30 / -3-3 / 03 / ## CP
-24 / 0-3 / 30 / 30 / -1-1 / -21 / -30 / 63 / 60 / 26 ## EP

Next: (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (5,2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-2)/


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 25, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> EO not EP


Ah thanks, must've been tired that day


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (5,2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-2)/


y2 -- Inspection
(4,2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,1)/ (3,-2)/ (1,2)/ (0,3)/ -- CSP (6/6)
(0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- CO (3/9)
(-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ -- EO (6/15)
(5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ -- CP (4/19)
(1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,1)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3) -- EP (5/24)

Next: (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (-1,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1)


----------



## hyn (Jul 26, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (-1,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1)


/(4,4)/(2,0)/(2,-2)/(-3,-4)/(4,-3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/ // CS (8)
(2,0)/(0,-3)/(0,-3)/ //CO(3)
(1,4)/(-1,-1)/(3,-3)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(3,0)/ //EO(7)
(0,1)/(-3,-3)/(2,1)/(-2,4)/(2,-4)/(-2,-1)/(3,3)/ //Parity(7)
(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/ // CP(4)
(0,-3) //EP Skip

Next: (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)

Also, what are the best sites for squan algs?


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jul 26, 2022)

hyn said:


> Next: (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)


(0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ -- CS (5/5)
(4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ -- CO (2/7)
(-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ -- EO (6/13)
(0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ -- CP (4/17)
(-1,3)/ (3,3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,1)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) -- EP (13/30)

Next: (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)


hyn said:


> Also, what are the best sites for squan algs?


I personally used Brandon Lin's site to learn EO and CP algs: http://brandonlin.com/cubing/eocp.html
For EP algs, I use this spreadsheet which also includes CP parity algs at the bottom if you want to use it (I think it was compiled by Rowe Hessler and others but do correct me if I'm mistaken): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zEU8_CiUbJBQwbee264OMG7_HslsWTCXM-fid8eUTkc/edit?usp=sharing
If you're more advanced and want to learn CSP, I use this spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SvFjP5UiiJYJ4Wls341NmP_PKEd2skFyMXHm6Qsk2go/edit?usp=sharing
As for whether they're the best, you can be the judge of that.


----------



## hyn (Aug 7, 2022)

(4,-2)/(-2,-4)/ // Set-up to star on bottom (2/2)
(4,0)/(0,-2)/(-1,-2)/(2,-3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/ // CS (6/8)
(0,4)/(5,-4)/ // CO (2/10)
(4,4)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/ // EO (4/14)
(0,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ // CP (5/19)
(4,-3)/(5,-1)/(-3,0)/(1,1)/(-3,0)/ // EP (5/24)
/(6,0)/(6,0)/(-1,-3) // Flip belt and ABF (3/27)

Next: (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/


----------



## Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini (Aug 7, 2022)

(0,-1) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / // CSP
(-5,3) / (2,-1) / (3,6) / // OBL
(3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / //PBL

Next: (3,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2022)

Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini said:


> Next: (3,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/


z2 // Inspection
/ 01/ 03/ // CS (3/3)
-20/ 03/ 2-4/ -33/ // OBLCP (4/8)
30/ 11/ 60/ -1-1/ 11/ 30/ -1-1/ -21/ 53 // EP (8/16)

I still use beginners despite being low-20 but this scramble was pretty trivial.

Next:
(4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,0)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Aug 8, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Next:
> (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,0)


(4,0)/ (0,4)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,3)/ -- CSP (4/4)
(4,0)/ (3,6)/ -- CO (2/6)
(6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ -- EO + CP skip (4/10)
(6,3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-2) -- EP (7/17)

Next: (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 7, 2022)

(2, 2)/ (-2, 4)/ (0, -1)/ (-2, 0)/ (2, 3)/ (-2, 0)/ (2, 0)/ (-2, 6)/ (3, 0)/ (2, 4) / (1, 2)/ (-3, -3)/ //CS
(4, -3)/ (-3, 6)/ (-3, 0)/ //CO
(0, -3) / (-1, -1)/ (3, 3)/ (-3, 0)/ (4, 1)/ (-4, -1)/ (3, 0)/ //EO
(0, 1)/ (3, 3)/ (1, 0)/ (4, -2)/ (-4, 2)/ (-1, 0)/ (-3, -3)/ //Parity
(3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3)/ //CP
(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1)/ (1, -2)/ (0, 3)/ (0, 3) / (-1, -1)/ (-5, -2)/ (6, 0)/ (-4, 0) //EP



https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/index.html?puzzle=square1&setup-alg=%284%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-1%2C+5%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+0%29+%2F+%283%2C+-3%29+%2F+%283%2C+0%29+%2F+%280%2C+-5%29+%2F+%280%2C+-3%29+%2F+%280%2C+-1%29+%2F+%280%2C+-4%29+%2F+%280%2C+-5%29+%2F+%28-2%2C+-4%29+%2F+%283%2C+0%29+%2F+%280%2C+-2%29+%2F&alg=%282%2C+2%29+%2F+%28-2%2C+4%29+%2F+%280%2C+-1%29+%2F+%28-2%2C+0%29+%2F+%282%2C+3%29+%2F+%28-2%2C+0%29+%2F+%282%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-2%2C+6%29+%2F+%283%2C+0%29+%2F+%282%2C+4%29+%2F+%281%2C+2%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+-3%29+%2F+%2F%2FCS%0A%284%2C+-3%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+6%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+0%29+%2F+%2F%2FCO%0A%280%2C+-3%29+%2F+%28-1%2C+-1%29+%2F+%283%2C+3%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+0%29+%2F+%284%2C+1%29+%2F+%28-4%2C+-1%29+%2F+%283%2C+0%29+%2F+%2F%2FEO%0A%280%2C+1%29+%2F+%283%2C+3%29+%2F+%281%2C+0%29+%2F+%284%2C+-2%29+%2F+%28-4%2C+2%29+%2F+%28-1%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+-3%29+%2F+%2F%2FParity%0A%283%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-3%2C+0%29+%2F+%283%2C+3%29+%2F+%280%2C+-3%29+%2F+%2F%2FCP%0A%281%2C+6%29+%2F+%280%2C+3%29+%2F+%28-1%2C+-1%29+%2F+%281%2C+-2%29+%2F+%280%2C+3%29+%2F+%280%2C+3%29+%2F+%28-1%2C+-1%29+%2F+%28-5%2C+-2%29+%2F+%286%2C+0%29+%2F+%28-4%2C+0%29+%2F%2FEP



Next: (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)


Standard Notation:
y2 // Inspection
(0,2)/ (2,1)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ // CSP (4/4)
(-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ // OBL (3/7)
(-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ // CP (5/12)
(1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,3) // EP (4/16)

Karnaukh Notation:
y2 // Inspection
02 21 -10 -30 // CSP (4/4)
-20 F' K' // OBL (3/7)
d2 W' W' // CP (5/12)
d' U M' u' -43 // EP (4/16)

Next: (-3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-3)`/` (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

(-3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-3)`/` (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)

(-2,0)/(-4,1)/(-3,4)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ //CS (5/5)
(-2,0)/ //CO (1/6)
(6,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ //EO (6/12)
(-1,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ //CP (5/17)
(-3,6)/(3,3)/(-5,0)/(2,0)/(4,0)/(4,0)/(0,4)/(0,2)/(0,-1)/(-3,3)/(6,0)/(3,6)//EP (11/28)

next: 
(0,5)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)


----------



## Silky (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> next:
> (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)



Method: Lin

(2,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,-2) / (1,2) / (0,3) / -- CS (6)
(-1,3) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / -- Lin Blocks (5/11)
(3,6) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,2) / -- CMDLL (6/17)
(3,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / -- EPLL (9/26)

Next: (0,2) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: (0,2) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0)


Standard Notation:
(2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,2)/ (1,2)/ (0,3)/ -- CSP (5/5)
(6,1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ -- OBL (4/9)
(4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ -- CP (4/13)
(-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (6,0)/ (2,0) -- EP (9/22)

Karnaukh Notation:
20 d -32 12 D -- CSP (5/5)
61 u E U -- OBL (4/9)
t U' e D' -- CP (4/13)
-40 U 10 D' -10 U' 10 63 U2 20 -- EP (9/22)

(Extra) If you know PBL (which I haven't learnt yet), this case (RaJa) can be solved in 5 slices after OBL, saving a full 8 slices
(0,-2)/ (3,3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0) -- PBL (5/14)
0-2 e b' e' U' -- PBL (5/14)

Next: (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)`/` (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,0)


----------



## hyn (Dec 24, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)`/` (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,0)


(-3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,-4)/(1,2)/(0,3)/ // CS (5/5)
(5,3)/ // CO (1/6)
(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/ // EO (4/10)
(-3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/ // CP (5/15)
(0,3)/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/(0,-3) // EP (3/18)
11.767

Next: (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 24, 2022)

hyn said:


> (-3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,-4)/(1,2)/(0,3)/ // CS (5/5)
> (5,3)/ // CO (1/6)
> (-2,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/ // EO (4/10)
> (-3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/ // CP (5/15)
> ...


-5,0/6,2/0,3/0,3/ // CSP
3,-1/ // FB
-2,-5/6,0/-3,0/-3,0/ // SB
-1,-1/4,1/2,-1/4,1/3,0/-4,-1/6,0/6,1 // PLL+1 + Equator flip

next: (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-3)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 24, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> next: (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-3)


(-5,-1)/ (-2,2)/ (-2,2)/ (-5,2)/ (0,3)/ -- CSP (5/5)
(2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,6)/ -- OBL (4/9)
(6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ -- CP (4/13)
(5,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2) -- EP (8/21)

Next: (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/



Method: Lin

(2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / -- CS (3)
(0,1) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / -- FB (3/6)
(-1,5) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / -- SB (3/9)
(0,6) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / -- CMDLL (6/15)
(0,1) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (6,-5) -- EPPLL (11/26)

Next: (-2,3) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (2,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-1) / (0,-2)


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: Lin
> 
> (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / -- CS (3)
> (0,1) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / -- FB (3/6)
> ...


Method: idk, beginner method with some extra algs

(6,0)/(4,2)/(-4,0)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ CS
(1,0)/(-3,0)/ CO
(3,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ EO
(5,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/ CP
(1,-3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/ forcing good UU
(3,3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(-1,-1)/(1,1)/(-6,0)/(5,0) good UU into bar flip

In an actual solve I would have never noticed that I could force good UU but I noticed it now so ig I can use it.

Next: (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 30, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Next: (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)


(0,-4)/ (0,4)/ (-3,-2)/ (1,2)/ (0,3)/ — CSP (5/5)
(6,1)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ — OBL (5/10)
(-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ — CP (4/14)
(4,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,6) — EP (7/21)

Next: (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)



Method: Lin

(0,4) / (0,1) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (0,3) / -- CSP (5)
(-3,4) / (-1,5) / -- FB (2/7)
(-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / -- SB (3/10)
(1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) -- PLL+1 (9/19)

Next: (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-1)


----------



## hyn (Dec 31, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-1)


(2,1)/(0,3)/(-2,-1)/(-3,0)/ // CS (4/4) yes i dont like kite-scallop
(0,-2)/ // CO (1/5)
(-3,-3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/ // EO (6/11)
(0,1)/(3,3)/(-1,0)/(-4,2)/(4,-2)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/ // Parity (7/18)
(1,0)/(-3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,-3)/ // CP (6/24)
(0,3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(3,0)/(-5,1)/ // EP (5/29)
(0,6)

Next: (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (4,4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jan 2, 2023)

hyn said:


> Next: (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (4,4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)


/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (1,2)/ (0,3)/ — CSP (5/5)
(-4,3)/ (-2,1)/ (5,2)/ (4,1)/ (-1,-4)/ — OBL (5/10)
(-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ — CP (4/14)
(-5,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,0) — EP (7/21)

Next: (4,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)


----------



## hyn (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: (4,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-2)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)


(-2,-2)/(2,-3)/(-1,0)/(-3,0)/ // CSP (4/4)
(3,-1)/(3,0)/ // CO (2/6)
(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-2,1)/ // EO (5/11)
/(3,-3)/(-3,3)/ // CP (2/13)
(-1,-4)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(1,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(6,0)/(-3,0) // EP (11/24)

Next: (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-3)/


----------



## AndrewT99 (Today at 3:00 PM)

hyn said:


> Next: (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-3)/


(-1,0)/ (0,1)/ (0,-2)/ (1,2)/ (0,3)/ -- CSP (5/5)
(-1,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (6,-3)/ -- OBL (3/8)
/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ -- CP (5/13)
(-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,1)/ (6,0)/ (2,6) -- EP (9/21)

Next: (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,-3)/


----------

